# ذبيحة الخطية חַטָּאת - الكتاب الثالث من دراسة تفصيلية في الذبائح والتقديمات في الكتاب المقدس



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2020)

*ذبيحة الخطية חַטָּאת - الكتاب الثالث من دراسة تفصيلية في الذبائح والتقديمات في الكتاب المقدس*

*[FONT=&quot]دراسة تفصيلية في الذبائح والتقدمات في الكتاب المقدس*​
 *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الثالث: ذبيحـــــة الخطيـــــــــــــــة*​
*ذبيحة الخطية - **άμαρτία** - **חַטָּאת*
​






[FONT=&quot]*========================*
*قد سبق وتم وضع الدراسة على أجزاء متفرقة*
*وفي هذا الموضوع سيتم تجميع الدراسة مع التعديل كموضوع واحد كامل*
*على فقرات كاملة لسهولة قراءته ووضعه كمرجع دراسي في المنتدى*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*============================*​لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/Enytion *============================*​​​[FONT=&quot]*للتعليق على الموضوع في المنتدى أو طرح أي سؤال فيه*​
[FONT=&quot]* أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا*​
*============================**
*​*===== الفهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرس **[FONT=&quot]===== *​
*أولاً*: تمهيـــــــــــد 
*ثانياً*: مفهوم الخطية                                                                       
   [أولاً] توضيح المعنى الشامل للكلمة  
  [ثانياً] توضيح المعنى في الترجمة السبعينية والعهد القديم
  [ثالثاً] الخطية والناموس الإلهي، ومفهوم الخطية في الفكر اليهودي الصحيح 
  [رابعاً] ملخص مفهوم الخطية في العهد القديم 
  [خامساً] الخطية في العهد الجديد 
  [سادساً] خلاصة مفهوم الخطية من العهدين 
​ *ثالثاً*: ذبيحة الخطية חַטָּאת وشروط تقديمها 
   متى تُقدم ذبيحة الخطية [لاويين 4؛ 5] 
 *[FONT=&quot]مناسبات أُخرى لتقديم ذبيحة الخطية *​
   [FONT=&quot](1) تكريس الكهنة وتكريس اللاويين ​
   [FONT=&quot](2) في المناسبات والأعياد ​
   [FONT=&quot](3) ذبائح الخطية للتكفير ​
·      [FONT=&quot](أ‌)​[FONT=&quot] بعد الولادة وختان الطفل ​
·      [FONT=&quot](ب‌)​[FONT=&quot] بعد الشفاء من البَرَص ​
·      [FONT=&quot](جـ‌)​[FONT=&quot] بعد التطهير من نجاسة سيل ​
·      [FONT=&quot](د) ​[FONT=&quot]إذا تنجس نذير في أيام نذره ​​   [FONT=&quot]+ معنى النذير ​
   [FONT=&quot]+ سبب تقديم النذر ​
​ *رابعاً*: المسيح يقدم نفسه ذبيحة خطية 
[FONT=&quot]المسيح حمل خطايا البشر – لماذا أتخذ الله جسداً ​
​ *[FONT=&quot]خامساً*​[FONT=&quot]: مقارنة بين ذبيحة المحرقة وذبيحة الخطية​​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2020)

*أولاً: تمهيـــــــــــد*
​في الواقع الحادث في تاريخ الإنسانية المتعبة نجد أن الإنسان – أولاً – سقط من مجده الأول، فتعرى من النعمة وفسد، ومن ثمَّ هبط لمستوى الشهوات الحيوانية بلا تعقل، فصار مثل المجنون الفاقد كل قدرة على التفكير العاقل، فظل يطعن نفسه بطعنات عشوائية عميقة، وعلى مدى الأيام تأكد – بيقين حسب الواقع المُعاش – استعباده تحت سلطان يُسمى سلطان الخطية، إذ صار عبداً[FONT=&quot][1] لها لا يستطيع الفكاك من قيودها أو يهرب من سلطانها أو ينجو من أُجرتها، لأنها تسلطت عليه وسادت على كل غرائزه الطبيعية، حتى أنه صار يوفي كل مطالبها – داخلاً وخارجاً – فأصبح في حالة فساد تام جعله يصرخ بدموع وأنين قلبه الصامت: ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي من يُنقذني من جسد هذا الموت[FONT=&quot][2]​، وذلك لأنه يجد أن ناموس الله يتوافق – طبيعياً – مع إنسانتيه التي تشكلت على صورة المجد الإلهي البهي منذ أن خُلق ووجد في هذا العالم، فبالذهن يحترم ناموس الله ويود باشتياق عظيم – بل ويتمني برغبة حقيقية من أعماقه – أن يحيا به ويُتممه، ولكن في الواقع العملي المُعاش لا يستطيع مهما ما بذل من جهد مُستميت أن يُنفذ وصية واحده، لأنه يجد نفسه واقع تحت قانون آخر يقاوم رغبة قلبه الداخلية العميقة في طاعة وصية الله ويسبيه لقانون الخطية والموت، حتى يجد أنه دائم الفشل في تتميمها حسب كمالها، وحتى أن نجح قليلاً بالجهد والمشقة، لكنه يفشل في أن يستمر ثابتاً فيها للنهاية، بل ويجد أنه أحياناً كثيره يقاوم ناموس الله برغبات أخرى متنوعة تنبع من أهواء مختلفة داخلية تُسيطر على فكره وتضغط بشدة على أحاسيسه ومشاعره، وتحرك غرائزه حتى يستسلم صريعاً تحت إلحاحها، فيُخطئ ويحيا عكس كلمة الله ووصاياه فيُثمر للموت، وذلك كله لأنه واقع تحت سلطان آخر غير الله، وهو سلطان الخطية التي تسلَّطَت عليه في الجسد بالموت، فأصبح هيكله كله مُظلماً، مقراً لسُكنى آخر غير شخص الله القدوس الحي، وبالتالي أصبح غير قادر على أن يصنع براً مهما ما حاول أن يصنع من صلاح أو حتى يحيا ببنود أي طقس يستطيع أن يُخلِّصه مما هو فيه، بل يجد قلبه كل يوم يزداد زيغاناً عن طريق الحق، ويتمنى أن يكون قادراً على أن يحيا بالناموس الإلهي ولكنه لا يستطيع إذ صار كله ظُلمه، فصار ميتاً لأنه منعزل داخلياً عن الحياة.​
==========
   وطبعاً علينا أن نعلم – من جهة الخبرة – أن الموضوع لا يخص مجموعة من الناس أو حتى الإنسان الأول فقط، بل كلنا معاً أُعطينا الحرية أن نختار وأن نعمل أعمال القديسين، ولكننا قد سكرنا بالأهواء والشهوات – كالسكارى بالخمر – لأن كل واحد منا قد باع نفسه بإرادته، فصار مستعبداً باختياره، وبعد أن تورطنا جميعاً في الشرّ زمان هذا مقداره أصبحنا لا نُريد أن نرفع عيوننا إلى السماء لنطلب مجد الله الحي، ونعمل أعمال القديسين، ولا أن نسير في إثر خطواتهم، وبحسب ما هو مكتوب:*
*​*+ على ما تضربون بعد، تزدادون زيغاناً، كل      الرأس مريض وكل القلب سقيم. من أسفل القدم إلى الرأس ليس فيه صحة، بل جرح      وإحباط وضربة طرية لم تُعصر ولم تعصب ولم تُلين بالزيت.[3]*
 + لما كنا في الجسد (الإنسان العتيق صاحب الخبرة في حياة الشرّ والفساد) كانت أهواء الخطايا التي بالناموس تعمل في أعضائنا لكي نثمر للموت.. فماذا نقول هل الناموس خطية؟ حاشا؛ بل لم أعرف الخطية إلا بالناموس، فإنني لم أعرف الشهوة لو لم يقل الناموس لا تشته. ​==========
ولكن الخطية وهي متخذة فرصة بالوصية أنشأت فيَّ كل شهوة، لأن بدون الناموس الخطية ميتة. أما أنا فكنت بدون الناموس عائشاً قبلا (بدون أن أدري إني خاطي أي في حالة غفلة) ولكن لما جاءت الوصية (مرآة تكشفني أمام نفسي) عاشت الخطية (ظهرت أنها فيَّ ساكنه) فمت أنا. فوجدت الوصية التي للحياة هي نفسها لي للموت. لأن الخطية وهي متخذة فرصة بالوصية خدعتني بها وقتلتني. إذاً *الناموس مُقدس والوصية مقدسة وعادلة وصالحة*. فهل صار لي الصالح موتاً؟ حاشا؛ بل الخطية لكي تظهر خطية، منشئة لي بالصالح موتاً لكي تصير الخطية خاطئة جداً بالوصية. فإننا نعلم أن الناموس روحي وأما أنا فجسدي مبيع تحت الخطية. لأني لست أعرف ما أنا أفعله، إذ لست أفعل ما أُريده، بل *ما أبغضه فإياهُ أفعل*. فأن كنت أفعل ما لستُ أُريده، فإني أُصادق الناموس أنه حسن. فالآن لست بعد أفعل ذلك أنا، بل الخطية الساكنة فيَّ. فإني أعلم أنه ليس ساكن فيَّ، أي في جسدي شيءٌ صالح، لأن الإرادة حاضرة عندي *وأما أن أفعل الحُسنى فلستُ أجد*. لأني لستُ أفعل الصالح الذي أُريده، بل الشرّ الذي لست أُريده فإياه أفعل. فأن كنت ما لست أُريده إياه أفعل فلست بعد أفعله انا بل *الخطية الساكنة فيَّ* (التي تستعبدني). إذاً أجد الناموس لي حينما أُريد أن أفعل الحسنى أن الشرّ حاضر عندي. فإني أُسرّ بناموس الله بحسب الإنسان الباطن. ولكني أرى* ناموساً آخر في أعضائي يُحارب ناموس ذهني ويسبيني إلى ناموس الخطية* الكائن في أعضائي. ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي من يُنقذني من جسد هذا الموت[FONT=&quot][4]​

==========
   عموماً الإنسان في بداية طفولته الإنسانية نجد أنه كان مزيناً بالزينة الإلهية، وطبعه بسيط مشابهاً لله، وحركته (الديناميكية) الطبيعية الدائمة نحو خالقه، كانت تجعله ينمو في السمو والرفعة الفائقة، لأنه دُعي ليحقق الصورة الإلهية فيه والتي أطلق عليها الآباء كلمة التأليه، أي مُشابهة الله في القداسة والبرّ والطهارة.. الخ، وينمو فيهما باستمرار ودوام بلا توقف أو معوقات، لكن هجم العدو – الحية القديمة – عليه، فأسره وأفقده اتزانه وتعقله ففقد البساطة الأولى، فاقداً براءته وسار أسيراً وعبداً لشهوات قلبه التي ظهر قبحها على مر الأيام والسنين، وبعدما كان إناء جسده طاهراً مُقدساً، أي مُخصصاً لله وحده يشهد عن مجد خالقه، صار كُلياً ظُلمة، وأعماله الظاهرة تجديف على الاسم الحسن، وذلك لأن الخطية صارت متسلطة على كل ما فيه من أعضاء تُحركها نحو الفساد قسراً.
==========
   ويقول القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير:
 ·      حقاً أخبركم يا أبنائي أن هذا الإناء الذي نسكن فيه هو سبب لهلاكنا، وبيت مملوء بالحرب.
 بالحقيقة يا أبنائي، أخبركم بأن الإنسان الذي يُسرّ بإرادته الذاتية ويُستعبد لأفكاره ويقبل الأشياء التي زُرعت في قلبه ويتلذذ بها، ويتصور في قلبه أن هذه الأفكار هي شيء عظيم ممتاز، ويُبرَّر نفسه بأعماله الظاهرة، فإن نفس هذا الإنسان تكون مأوى للأرواح الشريرة التي تعلّمه وتقوده إلى الشرّ، وجسده يمتلئ بنجاسات شريرة يخفيها في داخله: ويصير للشياطين سلطان عظيم على مثل هذا الإنسان. لأنه لم ينفر منهم ولم يخزهم أمام الناس[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]​==========
   ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير:
 ·      أن العالم الذي تراه حولك، ابتداء من الملك حتى الشحات، جميعهم في حيرة واضطراب وفتنة وليس أحد منهم يعرف السبب في ذلك، مع أن السبب هو ظهور الشرّ الذي دخل داخل الإنسان عن طريق معصية آدم (ليس الفعل في حد ذاته)، وأعني به "شوكة الموت"[FONT=&quot][6].[/FONT]
==========   لأن *الخطية* التي زحفت إلى الداخل. اذ هي نوع من القوة غير المنظورة من الشيطان، وهي قوة حقيقية، قد زَرعَتْ في الإنسان كل أنواع الشرّ. وهي قوة تعمل سراً في الإنسان الباطن دون أن يلاحظها أحد وتعمل في العقل وتحارب مع الأفكار، ولكن الناس لا يدركون أنهم *يفعلون الشرور بتأثير قوة غريبة تعمل فيهم*، وهم يظنون أن ما يفعلونه هو أشياء طبيعية، وانهم انما يفعلون هذه الأشياء باختيارهم. وأما اولئك الذين حصلوا على سلام المسيح في عقولهم وحصلوا على نوره في داخلهم، فانهم يعرفون جيداً منبع كل هذه الحركات الشريرة.
==========
   أن العالم *مستعبد* لشهوة الخطية، وهو لا يدري بها، وهناك *نار نجسة تشعل القلب وتنتشر إلى كل الأعضاء*، وتحث الناس على فعل الشهوات، وعلى آلاف خطايا أخرى. فأولئك الذين يدعون أنفسهم أو يسمحون لأنفسهم أن تداعبها الخطية. فيبتهجون بها، انما يرتكبون الخطية داخلياً في القلب. وهكذا يجد الشرّ مكاناً له فيهم، إلى أن يسقطوا في النجاسة المكشوفة، ولاحظ أن نفس هذا الأمر هو حقيقي، كذلك فيما يخص محبة المال، والمجد الباطل والكبرياء والحسد والغضب.​==========
   وإذا دُعي إنسان إلى وليمة ووضعت أمامه أنواع أطعمة كثيرة، فأن الخطية تقترح عليه أنه ينبغي أن يأكل منها جميعاً، وهكذا فأن نفسه تُسرّ بهذا الايحاء وتثقل بأثقال فوق طاقتها. فأن الشهوات هي كجبال ثقيلة لا تُحتمل وفي وسطها توجد أنهار من التنانين والوحوش السامة والثعابين. وكما يبتلع الحوت إنساناً في بطنه. هكذا تبتلع الخطية النفوس. أنها لُهب نار حارقة وسهام ملتهبة من الشرير. فالرسول يقول "لكي تقدروا أن تطفئوا سهام الشرير الملتهبة"[FONT=&quot][7] لأن الخطية وجدت لها مكاناً في النفس. ووضعت أساساتها حول النفس [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT]​============
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] أن كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية؛ ما انغلب منه أحد فهو له مستعبد ايضا (يوحنا 8: 34؛ 2بطرس 2: 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] [FONT=&quot](رومية 7: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] أو عَلامَ تُضرَبونَ أَيضا إذا ازددتم تَمَرُّداً؟ الرَّأسُ كُلُّه مَريض والقَلبُ كُلُّه سَقيم مِن أَخمَصِ القَدَمِ الى الرَّأس لا صِحَّةَ فيه، بل جُروحٌ ورُضوضٌ وقُروحٌ مَفْتوحة لم تُعالَجْ ولم تعصَبْ ولَم تُلَيَّنْ بِدُهْن. (أشعياء 1: 5 – 6)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] (رومية 7: 5 و7 – 24)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] الرسالة السادسة للقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6][FONT=&quot] (1كورنثوس 15: 56)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7][FONT=&quot] (أفسس 6: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] [FONT=&quot](عظة 15: 49 و50)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2020)

*تابع أولاً: تمهيـــــــــــد*
فبسبب الخطية واستعبادها وتسلطها على الإنسان بالموت، فَقَدَ الإنسان الحس السماوي، وكل أحاسيسه اتجهت إلى أسفل نحو التراب وشهوة اقتناء كل ما ليس لهُ قيمة حقيقية، ولم يستطع أن يرى الله بعد ذلك مثل من لا يحتمل أن ينظر لشمس النهار، فصار من موت لموت، ومن فساد لاضمحلال.
==========
   ولكي يعي ويُدرك الإنسان فظاعة الخطية التي أفقدته مجده الأول ويجد حلاً، قدَّم الله في العهد القديم الحل بصورة رمز من جهة تقديم ذبيحة تخص الخطية بشكل منفرد، خاص ومميز، وذلك ليُدرك الإنسان خطورتها بتقديم ذبيحة تُذبح ويُسفك دمها لتموت – أمام عينيه – لأجل حياته وفدائه، وهي ذبيحة الخطية وبالعبرية ×—ض·×کض¼ض¸×گ×ھ = خطية أو خطأ، والمقصود منها إعادة الصلة بالله بعد أن عُرضت للخطر بسبب الخطايا غير المتعمدة [إذا أخطأت نفس *سهواً* في شيء من جميع مناهي الرب – لاويين 4: 2] أو بسبب حالة نجاسة [ثم يعمل الكاهن ذبيحة الخطية ويُكفر عن المُتطهر من نجاسته – لاويين 14: 19]، وسوف نرى بالتفصيل معنى الخطية وخطورتها في هذه الذبيحة التي تخصنا جداً وبالضرورة، كوننا كلنا اختبرنا وذُقنا مرارة السقوط الذي فيه تذوقنا قسوة فصلنا وانعزالنا عن الله محب البشر القدوس وحجب وجهه عنا[FONT=&quot][1]، وأننا مهما ما حاولنا أن ننفك من الخطية ونهرب من سلطانها، نجد أنفسنا تتورط فيها أكثر وتشتعل فينا كل شهوة ردية، وذلك مثل من يغذي النار بوضع الخشب والقش، هكذا نجد أنفسنا نتوغل في عمق خبرتها المؤلمة، بل وقد تتأصل فينا حتى نرى أننا فشلة لا نقدر أو نقوى على أن نتراءى أمام الله، بل نهرب من محضره كما هو حادث حينما نجد أنفسنا عملياً نهرب من أن نُصلي وأن نقرأ الكلمة إذ نشعرها ثقيلة جداً على قلبنا، وفكرنا غير قانع بها لأننا نرى – عملياً – أنه مستحيل أن نتمم مطلبها، وبالتالي مستحيل أن يحيا بها أحد في كمالها، بل وأيضاً نجدنا نخاف من محضر الله ونرتعب من الموت والدينونة، لأن كل من يتعامل مع الخطية وتتسلط عليه، يدخل في حالة موتها ويشعر بقوة الدينونة التي تحملها في باطنها[FONT=&quot][2]​، ومثل المريض المعتل الذي يفقد شهيته للطعام، هكذا أيضاً تفقد النفس شهيتها للصلاة وتفقد إحساسها بكلمة الله، ولا تستطيع أن تشعر بالراحة الداخلية ولا السلام الإلهي الفائق.[/FONT]
   وقبل أن نتكلم عن تفاصيل طقس هذه الذبيحة، لا بُدَّ أن نفهم معنى الخطية وخطورتها بالتفصيل وبكل دقة لكي نعي هذه الذبيحة وندرك أهميتها ونتذوق عمل المسيح الرب الخلاصي في حياتنا الشخصية، فندخل في حرية مجد أولاد الله – فعلياً – بسرّ التوبة والإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة[FONT=&quot][3]، وفي خبرة التحرر من أهواء الخطايا عملياً في واقعنا العملي المُعاش، وننفك من الموت – فعلياً – الذي هو ثمرة طبيعية كنتيجة للخطية التي مررت حياة البشرية كلها إذ قيدتها وأسرتها في الموت.[/FONT]==========
+      [FONT=&quot]البرّ يرفع شأن الأمة، *وعار* الشعوب الخطية[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]
+ *[FONT=&quot]ويلٌ*[FONT=&quot] للجاذبين الإثم بحبال البُطل والخطية كأنه بربط العجلة (وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ يَجُرُّونَ الإِثْمَ بِحِبَالِ الْبَاطِلِ، وَالْخَطِيئَةَ بِمِثْلِ من يربط العجلة بالْعَرَبَةِ)[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]فماذا إذاً! أنحن أفضل! كلا البتة، لأننا قد شكونا أن اليهود واليونانيين أجمعين *تحت* (سلطان) الخطية (الخطية متسلطة)[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]لأنه بأعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر أمامه، لأن بالناموس معرفة الخطية[FONT=&quot][7] [/FONT][/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ *أخطأ الجميع*[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]لأنكم لما كنتم *عبيد* الخطية كنتم أحراراً من البرّ[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]أما شوكة الموت فهي الخطية، وقوة الخطية هي الناموس[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][/FONT]​============
         [FONT=&quot][1] [FONT=&quot]لماذا تحجب وجهك وتحسبني عدوا لك؛ تحجب وجهك فترتاع تنزع أرواحها فتموت وإلى ترابها تعود (أيوب 13: 24؛ مزمور 104: 29)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] [FONT=&quot]وأما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني؛ لان غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس واثمهم الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم (رؤيا 21: 8؛ رومية 1: 18)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] [FONT=&quot]لأنه في المسيح يسوع لا الختان ينفع شيئاً ولا الغرلة، بل الإيمان العامل بالمحبة (غلاطية 5: 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] (أمثال 14: 34)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] (أشعياء 5: 18)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] (رومية 3: 9)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رومية 3: 20)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] (رومية 5: 12)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][9] (رومية 6: 20)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][10] (1كورنثوس 15: 56)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2020)

*ثانياً**: مفهوم الخطية *​ *άμαρτία** = خطية، تعدي*​  *[أولاً] توضيح المعنى الشامل للكلمة *​   [FONT=&quot](أ‌)            في اللغة اليونانية الكلاسيكية تأتي [*άμαρτάνω* – ámartáno̱] بمعنى: يُخطأ الهدف، أو لا يُشارك في شيء ما (من جهة أنه واجب شرعي أو قانوني)، وكانت تعتبر نتيجة لبعض الجهل، والاسم المُشابه [*άμαρτία* – ámartía] يأتي على أساس روحي بمعنى خطأ أو فشل للوصول للهدف. عموماً النتيجة لمثل هذا الفعل هي [*άμαρτημα* – ámarti̱ma] وتعني: فشل – خطأ – ذنب (أُرتُكِبَ في حق الأصدقاء أو النفس)، ومن هذه الكلمات اشتقت الصفة والاسم [*άμαρτωλός*، - ámarto̱lós] وهي تأتي بمعنى شرير كصفة، أو كاسم بمعنى خاطئ، أو باختصار تأتي بمعنى الشيء أو الشخص الذي يفشل في الوصول للهدف الذي يسعى إليه، أو الهدف المرجو أن يصل إليه.​
==========
   [FONT=&quot](ب‌)       وقد ساد استخدام الاسم [*άμαρτημα* – ámarti̱ma] على الفعل [*άμαρτάνω* – ámartáno̱] وسط عالم متحدثي اللغة اليونانية. وقد استخدم هذا الاسم أرسطو من الناحية الفلسفية بين (الظلم) و(سوء الحظ)، وأظهره على أساس أنه عبارة عن مخالفة للنظام السائد، ولكن بدون نية شريرة. وبذلك أصبحت الكلمة [*άμαρτία* – ámartía] كلمة شاملة بمعنى نسبي غير مُحدد، وتأتي بمعنى: إساءة ضد شعور صائب أو سليم، ومعناها يتراوح أيضاً ما بين الغباوة إلى كسر القانون، أو تأتي كوصف لأي شيء لا يتوافق مع الأخلاق السائدة، أو لا يتوافق مع الاحترام الواجب للنظام الاجتماعي والسياسي.​
   ونجد أن الكلمة أيضاً تُشير إلى كلمة Crime جريمة[FONT=&quot][1]، بمعنى خرق القانون الذي يجلب العقوبة والجزاء، وهي تشتمل على عملية اجتماعية رسمية لمعاملة المجرم وعِقابه. وتعريف ما يُعد جريمة – من جهة المجتمع – كمسألة سياسية. لأن هذا التعريف يستند إلى السُلطة السياسية عن طريق مؤسساتها القانونية. ونجد أن هناك فئتين متسعتين – تحت هذه الكلمة – من الجرائم: وهي تلك التي يرتكب فيها عضو واحد في المجتمع اعتداء على عضو آخر (جرائم الممتلكات أو الجرائم ضد الأشخاص). وتلك التي لا يوجد فيها ضحية مُحددة. وقد يكون النوع الثاني جرائم ضد الأخلاقيات أو عادات المجتمع. أو جرائم ذات طبيعة سياسية تكون فيها "الضحية" هي الدولة أو السلطة السياسية المُسيطرة.​
==========
   [FONT=&quot](ت‌)       ونجد النظرة اليونانية للذنب تصوره التراجيديات الكلاسيكية على أساس التحامه بالجنون المحتوم للإنسان، فالذنب ليس مجرد فعل، ولكنه حقيقة أصبحت متأصلة في أعماق كيان الإنسان، وهو المسبب للمُعاناة، لأن ضمير الإنسان أصبح مثقلاً بالشعور بالذنب [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]، حتى أنه أحياناً كثيرة يدخل في أمراض نفسية كثيرة مُعقدة، وذلك بسبب أن ضميره  مُثقل بالذنب والذي قد يصل لحد الإفراط، كما أن الذنب والمصير مجدولين ومتشابكين بطريقة لا يمكن فيها فصلهما عن بعضهما البعض، لأن مشكلة الخطية أنها تُأثر في أعماق الإنسان وضميره حتى أن مستقبله وأيامه كلها تتأثر فعلياً بكل أعماله الخاطئة وتملأ حياته كلها بالطاقة السلبية المُحبطة حتى اليأس.[/FONT]
   وعموماً نجد أن هذه كلها تُعتبر نظرة سليمة وعميقة لمشكلة الإنسان الذي تذوق خبرة الخطية المُرّة التي حتمت عليه مصير مُتعب جداً وهو الموت الذي يعمل فيه من يوم ميلاده بالفساد (داخلاً حتى فاض وظهر خارجاً) ليوم غروب حياته عن هذا العالم.
==========
   [FONT=&quot](ث‌)       وقد شددت بعض الفلسفات الهيلينية[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] على العلاقة بين الذنب والمصير من خلال العديد من الشعائر والفكر الديني في محاولة للهروب من حتمية المصير، وأيضاً اجتهدوا على محاولة إدراك الذنب وصياغته عقلانياً في منهج دراسي، واعتقدوا أنه يُمكن التغلب عليه من خلال الفهم الأفضل والاتجاه بالتقويم وعمل السلوك الصحيح. وتعمل نظريتهم من خلال الافتراض المُسبق بأن الإنسان في الأساس صالح ليس فيه خطية متسلطة عليه، لكن كل ما هو عنده هو مجرد خطأ في السلوك ممكن تقويمه بالفهم الجيد لتعديل سلوكه. [/FONT]
   وبالطبع هذه النظرة – للأسف – توجد عند بعض المسيحيين اليوم من جهة تعديل السلوك لتصحيح وضعه الخاطئ أمام الله والتخلص من الشعور بالذنب ورفع ضمير الخطية، لذلك يركز البعض على الفكر من جهة أن يصور الإنسان لنفسه أنه ليس بخاطئ وعليه أن يتخلص من هذا الشعور بالجهاد السلوكي لتصحيح الوضع، لأن في الأصل هو بلا خطية، والفهم الصحيح للأمور وتعديل السلوك هو الملاذ الصحيح والنجاة من الخطية التي تؤذي مشاعره وتحطمه داخلياً، مع أن في الواقع العملي المُعاش، حينما يقوم بتنفيذ هذه الأمور لكي يصلح من حاله، قد يصل لحالٍ أسوء مما كان ويصير لأردأ حينما يفشل، وحتى ولو نجح فأن الكبرياء والغرور يملأه ويدخل في راحة مُزيفة سريعة الزوال.
   عموماً هذه النظرة – المشوشة – بعيدة كل البعد عن خلاص الله كما سوف نرى في تفاصيل ذبيحة المسيح الرب، لأن هذه النظرة تجعلنا ننحرف عن الطريق المرسوم من الله لخلاصنا، لأن أفكارنا وأعمالنا لا تقدر أن ترفعنا للمستوى الإلهي مهما كانت رائعة وممتازة وجيدة جداً، والدليل كله يظهر في العهد القديم وتاريخ البشرية التي لم تستطع أن تتحرر من مصير الموت المحتوم، وعدم معرفة الله شخص حي وحضور مُحيي وإقامة شركة معه في النور، لأنه لا يرى الإنسان الله ويعيش، كما أنه لا يقدر على رؤية الشمس الطبيعية المخلوقة، لأنه لو نظر إليها يعمي تماماً لأن عيناه غير مؤهله لتلك الرؤيا، وكذلك حياتنا كبشر لا تتفق مع قداسة الله الفائقة، فمن يقدر أن يحتمل أن يتفرس في النور الإلهي البهي ذو النقاء الخالص وهو بطبعة غير مؤهل لهذا اللقاء ولتلك الرؤيا!
==========
   لذلك الموضوع لا يتوقف فقط على أن يُعدِّل الإنسان من سلوكه وعلى قدر جهاده يقدر أن يدخل لمحضر الله ويحيا معه، بل الموضوع يرتكز على تجديد الإنسان لنفسه، لكي يستطيع أن يدخل لمحضر الله بطبيعة مقدسة لا تحمل ذنب يتعب ضميره أو عار يمنعها من المجد الإلهي، ثم أن الشرح على أنه لا توجد خطية متسلطة على الإنسان يتعارض تماماً مع الواقع الذي يعيشه فعلاً، لأن لو لم تكن الخطية متسلطة لماذا يشعر بضغط إلحاحها، منفعلاً بشهوته في حالة من القلق والاضطراب العظيم إلى أن يُتممها: أن قلنا انه ليس لنا خطية نضل أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا، أن قلنا إننا لم نُخطئ نجعله كاذباً وكلمته ليست فينا [FONT=&quot][4][/FONT]

============
         [FONT=&quot][1] جريمة – ينتهك القانون – يحجب الحقائق – عمل شائن [/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] *الشعور بالذنب* هو عاطفة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يواجها بعض الأشخاص الذين يرون أنهم قد ارتكبوا خطأ ما، قد يكون ضد معتقداتهم أو ما ورثوه من أفكار وعادات أسريه أو مجتمعيه أو ما هو ضد القانون الوضعي.. الخ. أو هوَّ إحساس عميق بالخجل والخزي، يحدث داخل الفرد تجاه أفعاله وسلوكه وأيضاً تجاه أفكاره وقد يولِّد هذا الشعور ممارسات حياتية مَرضية مثل الوسواس القهري الذي فسره فرويد بأنه شعور بالذنب المتولد من تعرض الفرد لتجربة سيئة في حياته الشخصية أثرت عليه سلباً، [/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الشعور بالذنب غير الواعي:*[FONT=&quot] وهو شعور عميق دفن في اللا شعور وذلك بفعل النسيان ولكنه يظل يحرك سلوك الشخص، وقد تكون له مظاهر مرضية متعددة. وهو يُعد من أخطر الأنواع[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]* مظاهر الشعور بالذنب**[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]*[/FONT]
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]الرغبة في عقاب النفس:*[FONT=&quot] أي الوضع في موضع إدانة يستوجب القصاص، لذلك فالرسالة الداخلية التي يوجهها لنفسه هي أنه يستحق العقاب حتى يتألم ويكفر عن ذنبه، فيبدأ يبحث عن الوسائل التي بها يعاقب نفسه حتى يجلدها بكل حزم وقسوة شديدة.[/FONT][/FONT]
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]الغضب:*[FONT=&quot] وهو توجيه الغضب نحو الذات ونحو الآخرين ومن ثمَّ نحو الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]اضطرابات نفسية وعقلية وجسدية:*[FONT=&quot] أي الإصابة بالتحقير والإدانة، وهذا يصل بالإنسان إلى أمراض نفسية مثل الوسواس القهري الذي بدوره يصيبه بالأمراض العقلية مثل الميلانخوليا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Melancholy [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أو قد تظهر على الأغلب في أشكال أمراض جسدية جسمية مثل القولون العصبي أو الصداع المزمن أو الضغط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]العالي.. الخ (وطبعاً ليس شرطاً أن يكون كل قولون عصبي أو صداع مزمن أو ضغط عالي يكون أساسه مشكلة الشعور بالذنب، فالموضوع يحتاج طبيب مختص لتشخيص الحالة بدقة)[/FONT][/FONT]
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]الشعور بالنقص وعدم القيمة والكفاءة:*[FONT=&quot] عندما تتعمق مشاعر الذنب يحدث فقدان تام للثقة بالنفس وبالتالي تقوده إلى الشعور بالنقص وعدم الكفاءة والاستحقاق وأنه دائماً أقل من الآخرين وفي حالة من الدونية. وقد يدخل عدو الخير من هذه الثغرة فتتحول حياة الشخص إلى الشك والكراهية والبغضة للآخرين حتى تصير حياته جحيم لا يُطاق.[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] *الحقبة الهيلينية **Έλληνική**:* وهي فترة متأخرة من الحضارة الإغريقية التي ازدهرت في الفترة المسماة العصر الكلاسيكي، وتمتد منذ أوائل القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد وحتى موت الإسكندر المقدوني في 323 ق.م. وفى هذه الفترة اعتبرت الثقافة الإغريقية في أوج عبقريتها وعظمتها الفكرية والعلمية والفلسفية، وهي بخلاف الهيلينستية التي تعتبر هي ثقافة مركبة من عناصر يونانية وشرقية حمل فيها الإغريقيون إلى الشرق الفلسفة ولقح فيها الشرقيون حضارة اليونان بروحانية الشرق وعادته وعلومه[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] (1يوحنا 1: 8 و10)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 يونيو 2020)

*تابع ثانياً: مفهوم الخطية ​ άμαρτία = خطية، تعدي​ **[ثانياً] توضيح المعنى في الترجمة السبعينية والعهد القديم*​   [FONT=&quot](أ‌)            في الترجمة السبعينية تُمثل الكلمة معنى الظلم على مدى كل الكلمات العبرية للذنب والخطية، وتصريف كل الأفعال التي تدل عليها تأتي بمعنى: زلة – خطية – ذنب، أو خطية كانحراف واعي عن الطريق الصحيح، وتأتي أيضاً بنفس المعنى للكلمة اليونانية [ άμαρτωλός، - ámarto̱lós] والتي عادة تعني أفعال شرّ، أو الخارج عن القانون.​
==========
   [FONT=&quot](ب‌)       وعلى خلاف العهد الجديد لا يرد في العهد القديم كلمة أولية أو عامة عن الخطية، ومع هذا فأن الخطية – بالإضافة لذنب الشخص – أُدرِكَت بوضوح كواقع يفصل البشر والأمة الإسرائيلية – على الأخص – عن الله. فيهوه نفسه هو المقياس للخطأ والصواب. ويُعبَّر عهده مع الشعب، ووصاياه وناموسه وكلمته المنطوقة من خلال خدامه المختارين عن معيار إرادته، وعلى ضوء هذا نستشف بوضوح معنى الخطية الخطير، وهي البُعد والانعزال عن الله (حياة كل نفس) وبالتالي عدم الاهتمام بإرادته وتتميم مشيئته بالطاعة، لذلك فهي تجلب حتماً الضرر والعقاب الطبيعي، لأن الشعب ترك المقياس لحياتهم وهو الله بشخصه، لذلك دخل في الحكم الذي في باطن الفعل ذاته، أي حكم الموت، لأن الخروج من الحياة يؤدي طبيعياً للدمار ومن ثمَّ الموت، فمن ترك الحياة دخل في الموت تلقائياً.​
==========
   [FONT=&quot](ت‌)       ونجد أن العهد القديم ينظر للخطية على أنها الجانب السلبي المُعاكس لفكرة العهد، ومن هنا غالباً ما يُعبَّر عنها في مصطلحات قانونية؛ فتاريخ الأمة اليهودية يوضح هذه الحقيقة ويصورها كتاريخ ارتداد، ثم عقاب تأديبي على هذا الارتداد لغرض يقظة الأمة اليهودية، ثم نداء التوبة والرجوع عن العصيان والارتداد، ثم تدخل سماوي من يهوه وإنقاذ الشعب من السبي، ثم العودة لبناء المدينة وبناء الهيكل والعودة لعبادة يهوه بفرح ومسرة[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT].[/FONT]
==========
   ويُعطي سفر التكوين 3 – 11 مثال واضح عن فكرة العهد القديم للخطية، مصوراً بطريقة متقنة الاستقلال البشري وسلوك الاكتفاء بالذات. فنجد أن الخطية تنتشر في سلسلة من الانتشارات المتجددة بداية من سقوط آدم في تكوين 3 الذي جعله يخشى الله ويختبأ من وجهه، ويقود إلى قتل الأخ لأخيه في (تكوين 4: 1 – 8)، إلى أغنية لامك التي وضحت استفحال شر القتل وامتداده: وقال لامك لامرأتيه عادة وصلة اسمعا قولي يا امرأتي لامك وأصغيا لكلامي فإني قتلت رجلاً لجرحي وفتى لشدخي. انه ينتقم لقايين سبعة أضعاف وأما للامك فسبعة وسبعين. (تكوين 4: 23 – 24). ثم وصول الشرّ لذروته في العالم قبل الفيضان في (تكوين 6: 1 – 6)، وأخيراً بناء برج بابل في (تكوين 11: 1 – 9). 

==========
   فالنزوع للابتعاد عن النظام المُعطى من الله، وبناء النفس في وضعها الخاص المنفرد والمستقل عنه، بطريقتها الخاصة، متمركزاً حول الاكتفاء بالذات وتعظيمها، أصبح هو السائد في البشرية كلها على مر تاريخها الطويل: 
 *+* ورأى الرب أن شرّ الإنسان قد كثر في الأرض وأن كل تصور أفكار قلبه إنما هو شرير كل يوم؛ فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا وقال الرب في قلبه لا أعود ألعن الأرض أيضاً من أجل الإنسان لأن تصور قلب الإنسان شرير منذ حداثته ولا أعود أيضاً أُميت كل حي كما فعلت[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]
   فاعتماد الإنسان على ذاته (المستقلة بشكل منفرد) وأفكار قلبه يورطه دائماً وباستمرار في البعد عن الله، ليكون هو مصدر الخير لذاته[FONT=&quot][3] ولا يعود له الرب المقياس لخيره وسعادته الشخصية، لذلك بتصورات قلبه الشرير يظن أنه لا يحتاج إلا لأعماله الخاصة متكلاً على قدراته وفهم عقله وطريقة سلوكه، وهي التي بقيت إلى اليوم هي المحرك الأساسي للإنسان وهي تكشف أمانا لماذا دائماً يسعى لتدريبات جسدية لكي يعود لله حسب قدرة عمله، مُعتمداً على ذراعه في خلاص نفسه، غير مدرك أن هذا هو أساس الخطية وقاعدتها التي تُبنى عليها، لأنه يفعل كل هذا في معزل عن الحياة الحقيقية، وبالتالي بدون عطية النعمة النازلة من فوق من عند أبي الأنوار.[/FONT]
==========
   [FONT=&quot](ث‌)       الخطية – في أساس جوهرها – هي:[/FONT]
   (*1*) السقوط بعيداً عن العلاقة الأمينة مع الله = *الخيانة*
   (*2*) عدم طاعة وصاياه وناموسه المقدس = *التعدي والتمرد* ​   وتسمى *الأولى *(*1*): عدم أمانة لعهد الله = *الخيانة* = فرأيت أنه لأجل كل الأسباب إذ زنت العاصية إسرائيل فطلقتها وأعطيتها كتاب طلاقها. لم تخف الخائنة يهوذا أختها بل مضت وزنت هي أيضاً وكان من هوان زناها أنها نجست الأرض وزنت مع الحجر ومع الشجر، وفي كل هذا أيضاً لم ترجع إليَّ أختها الخائنة يهوذا بكل قلبها، بل بالكذب يقول الرب.[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT]

==========
   بينما تُسمى *الثانية* (*2*): عدم الطاعة لوصايا الله وناموسه = *التعدي* *والتمرد* = فقال صموئيل هل مسرة الرب بالمحرقات والذبائح كما باستماع صوت الرب، هوذا الاستماع أفضل من الذبيحة والإصغاء أفضل من شحم الكباش، لأن *التمرد كخطية العرافة والعناد كالوثن والترافيم*، لأنك *رفضت* كلام الرب رفضك من الملك. فقال شاول لصموئيل أخطأت لأني *تعديت* قول الرب وكلامك لأني خفت من الشعب وسمعت لصوتهم، والآن فاغفر خطيتي وارجع معي فاسجد للرب، فقال صموئيل لشاول لا أرجع معك *لأنك رفضت كلام الرب* فرفضك الرب من أن تكون ملكاً على إسرائيل؛ أصغ يا شعبي إلى شريعتي أميلوا آذانكم إلى كلام فمي.[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   عموماً في الحالتين سواء الخيانة أو التعدي، قد أغلق الشعب المُختار على نفسه بعيداً عن علاقة الشركة مع الله وأصبحوا عُصاة [لماذا تخاصمونني، *كلكم عصيتموني* يقول الرب][FONT=&quot][6]، ونفس ذات المشكلة نجدها قائمة لليوم، لأن معظم الذين يريدون أن يحيوا الحياة الروحية رفضوا كلام الرب وعاشوا حسب فكرهم وتدبيرهم الشخصي لحياتهم، فلم يفتشوا عن الشركة مع الله حسب العهد الذي أقامه هو معنا، بل كل همهم أن يكفوا عن فعل الشرّ لمجرد أنه يكون إنسان مستحق للحياة الأبدية بجهاده وأعماله وخدمته التي يقدمها للآخرين وكأنه بيبشر بالمسيحية، متغاضياً عن العهد الإلهي، ناسياً أن أساس العلاقة مع الله علاقة شركة في سرّ التقوى بالطاعة والمحبة بتوبة دائمة بقلب مستقيم يُريد الله فعلاً لا قولاً.[/FONT]
==========
   [FONT=&quot](ج‌)        ونجد في العهد القديم أنه من المستحيل أن تُفصل خطية الفرد عن الأمة، فتركزت كتابات العهد القديم الأولى على التاريخ المتكرر لارتداد الأمة[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]، لكن تضع التقاليد اللاحقة تركيزاً أكبر على مصير الفرد كما هو واضح في المزامير وسفر أيوب:[/FONT]
 *(1)* الخطية تصبح خطية أمه أو شعب أو جماعة، لأن ممكن لإنسان واحد *عاصي* وسط الجماعة يكدرها ويقودها للهلاك وخسارة اجتناء ثمرّ وعد الله، فوجود بعض الأشخاص عديمي الإيمان ولهم فكر منطقي مُرتب وكلام حكمة إنسانية مُقنع وعلى الأخص لو لهم كاريزما، أو عندهم حكمة ولباقة في الكلام فسيُصبح لهم تأثير قوي على الجميع، فيساعدون الشعب على التذمر وعصيان الله بمنطق عقلي مُرتب وواضح، كما حدث قبل عبور الشعب لأرض الميعاد حسب وعد الله لموسى والشعب:​   + ثم رجعوا من تجسس الأرض بعد أربعين يوماً.. لكن كالب أنصت الشعب إلى موسى وقال إننا نصعد ونمتلكها لأننا قادرون عليها، وأما الرجال الذين صعدوا معه فقالوا لا نقدر أن نصعد إلى الشعب لأنهم أشد منا، *فأشاعوا مذمة* الأرض التي تجسسوها في بني إسرائيل قائلين: الأرض التي مررنا فيها لنتجسسها هي أرض تأكل سكانها وجميع الشعب الذي رأينا فيها أُناس طوال القامة، وقد رأينا هناك الجبابرة بني عناق من الجبابرة فكنا في أعيننا كالجراد، وهكذا كنا في أعينهم، فرفعت كل الجماعة صوتها وصرخت وبكى الشعب تلك الليلة، وتذمر على موسى وعلى هرون جميع بني إسرائيل (بسبب ما سمعوه من الرجال الذين أثنوهم وأرعبوهم بكلامهم) وقال لهما كل الجماعة ليتنا متنا في أرض مصر أو ليتنا متنا في هذا القفر، ولماذا أتى (وهذا كلام الشك بسبب العصيان) بنا الرب إلى هذه الأرض لنسقط بالسيف تصير نساؤنا وأطفالنا غنيمة، أليس خيراً لنا أن نرجع إلى مصر، فقال بعضهم إلى بعض نقيم رئيساً ونرجع إلى مصر، فسقط موسى وهرون على وجهيهما أمام كل معشر جماعة بني إسرائيل، ويشوع بن نون و كالب بن يفنة – من الذين تجسسوا الأرض – مزقا ثيابهما. وكلما كل جماعة بني إسرائيل قائلين الأرض التي مررنا فيها لنتجسسها الأرض جيدة جداً جداً، إن سُرَّ بنا الرب يدخلنا إلى هذه الأرض ويُعطينا إياها أرضاً تفيض لبناً وعسلاً، إنما *لا تتمردوا على الرب* ولا تخافوا من شعب الأرض لأنهم خبزنا، قد زال عنهم ظلهم والرب معنا لا تخافوهم، ولكن قال كل الجماعة أن يُرجما بالحجارة ثم ظهر مجد الرب في خيمة الاجتماع لكل بني إسرائيل، وقال الرب لموسى حتى متى يهينني هذا الشعب! وحتى متى لا يصدقونني بجميع الآيات التي عملت في وسطهم![FONT=&quot][8][/FONT]​==========
أليس هذا هو حال الناس في كل زمان، يتذمروا على الله حينما تشتد الضيقات والاضطهادات، ويصغوا لآخر غير الله ويسمعوا للذين يتكلمون بشكل الكلام الروحاني بحكمة الناس لا بقوة الله، فيؤثروا عليهم سلباً فيسقطوا في خطية التذمر ويخطئوا إلى الله وينسوا كل أعماله التي عملها معهم! ولنتذكر أيامنا الصعبة هذه ونقارن بيننا وبين هؤلاء الذين كدروا الشعب وحرموهم من العبور لأرض الميعاد حسب تدبير الله وعهده مع الشعب، فانهار الإيمان وفقدوا الثقة ولم يقيموا وزناً لوعوده ولم يصدقوا أقواله.
==========
 *فخطية فرد أو جماعة وسط شعب الله تؤثر* غالباً وفي غالبية الأحوال، *تأثيراً سلبياً على الشعب ككل لكي تحرمه من حضور الله وعمله*
 *+ *وسطك حرام يا إسرائيل: "قم قدس الشعب وقل تقدسوا للغد لأنه هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل: في وسطك حرام يا إسرائيل فلا تتمكن للثبوت أمام أعدائك حتى تنزعوا الحرام من وسطكم"[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT]
==========
 *(2)* بالخطية ملك الموت على الإنسان، ملك الموت من آدم إلى موسى وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم[FONT=&quot][10] الذي هو مثال الآتي[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT]، ولم يستطع أحد أن يرى الله ويتواجد في محضره: في سنة وفاة عزيا الملك رأيت السيد جالساً على كرسي عالٍ ومرتفع وأذياله تملأ الهيكل. السيرافيم واقفون فوقه، لكل واحد ستة أجنحة باثنين يغطي وجهه وباثنين يغطي رجليه وباثنين يطير. وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس، قدوس، قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض. فاهتزت أساسات العتب من صوت الصارخ وامتلأ البيت دخانا. فقلت ويل لي إني هلكت لأني إنسان نجس الشفتين وأنا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين لأن عيني قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود. فطار إليَّ واحد من السيرافيم وبيده جمرة قد أخذها بملقط من على المذبح. ومس بها فمي وقال إن هذه قد مست شفتيك فانتزع إثمك وكفر عن خطيتك.[FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][/FONT]
   ونجد أن العهد القديم يُشدد على الخطية التي ملكت على الإنسان ككل في (تكوين 6: 5) ورأى الرب أن شرّ الإنسان قد كثر في الأرض وأن كل تصور أفكار قلبه إنما هو شرير كل يوم؛ وفي (تكوين 8: 21) لا أعود ألعن الأرض أيضاً من أجل الإنسان لأن تصور قلب الإنسان شرير منذ حداثته؛ ويوضح ذلك بأكثر جلاء في (أشعياء 64: 6 – 7) وقد صرنا كلنا كنجس، وكثوب عدة كل أعمال برنا، وقد ذبلنا كورقة، وآثامنا كريح تحملنا. وليس من يدعو باسمك، أو ينتبه ليتمسك بك، لأنك حجبت وجهك عنا وأذبتنا بسبب آثامنا.
==========
   عموماً من هذا لا نستطيع أن نستنتج أبداً أن الإنسان ورث الخطية كفعل، بل يوضح العهد القديم أن الموت ملك على كل إنسان وصار طبعه غريب عن الله[FONT=&quot][13] ولم يعد يستمع إليه بسهولة كما كان قبل السقوط، فلا يستطيع أن يفهم طبيعة الله أو يقترب من القدوس البار، لأن طبعه فسد وأصبح غريب عن الحياة، وبسبب طبيعة الخطية فالكل وقع تحت حكم الموت: موتاً تموت = أجرة الخطية (طبيعتها أو نتيجتها الطبيعية) موت[FONT=&quot][14][/FONT]، فلا توجد وراثة جينية للخطية (كأفعال وأعمال) بل يوجد فقط: التورط في الموت الذي أدى للفساد الذي استفحل في الإنسان الذي فقد حياة الله فأصبح مثل الجسد حينما يفارقه الروح ويمكث في القبر فينتن ولا فائدة من وضع جميع الأطياب عليه لأنه لن يحيا أو يقوم بأي قوة أُخرى إلا أن عادت له الحياة، لذلك الحياة الصالحة الخارجية لا تنفع الإنسان لأنها ستكون مثل الطيب على الميت تمنع رائحته أن تخرج إلى حين، ولكنها لن تُعالج موته بل سيظل ميتاً مهما ما كانت رائحته حلوة للغاية وتم وضعه في أغلى النواويس وأثمنها وكُفِن في أغلى الأقمشة وتزين بالذهب والفضة والحجارة الكريمة.[/FONT]
==========
         [FONT=&quot][1] وهي تذكرنا بقول الرب عن الابن الذي ضل الطريق برغبته[FONT=&quot]: ابني هذا كان ميتاً فعاش وكان ضالاً فوجد[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] [FONT=&quot](تكوين 6: 5؛ 8: 21)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] لذلك نجد دائماً المبررات التي يضعها الإنسان لأفعاله المُشينة لأنها تقاس عنده بفكره وفلسفته الخاصة.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (ارميا 3: 8 – 10؛ أنظر هوشع 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1صموئيل 15: 22 – 26؛ أنظر للأهمية مزمور 78)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] (ارميا 2: 29)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أنظر قضاة من 26 إلى 36)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أنظر سفر العدد الإصحاح 13، الإصحاح 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يشوع 7: 13)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][10] أمَّا الموتُ فقد مَلَكَ (ساد وتسلط) مُنْذُ آدمَ الى مُوسى حتَّى على الذينَ لم يخطئوا على مِثالِ تَعَدّي آدم، أو لم يعملوا خطية مثل خطية آدم[/FONT]
   but the death did reign from Adam till Moses, even upon those not having sinned in the likeness of Adam's transgression
     [FONT=&quot][11] (رومية 5: 14)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][12] (أشعياء 6: 1 – 7)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][13] فالموضوع ليس وراثة ذنب أو خطية، المشكلة كلها في الموت نفسه الذي تبعه ولازمه الفساد، لأن لو هناك وراثة للخطية فليخلصنا الله  إذاً من هذا الجين الوراثي في الجسد، لكن الرب حينما تجسد لم يرث خطية لئلا يحمل نفس العيب في طبيعة جسده، وأن لم يرث الخطية فكيف يخلصنا نحن وارثيها، لأن لا يوجد شيء اسمه وراثة ذنب أو خطية لأن المشكلة كلها في الموت الذي تسلط علينا، لذلك قال الرسول أين شكوتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية، وذلك بكون المسيح الرب انتصر على الموت واسر العدو وربطه، وأقامنا معه وجعلنا خليقة  جديدة فيه لا يسود عليها الموت لأنه شع حياته الخاصة فيها.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][14] (تكوين 2: 17؛ رومية 3: 23)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 يونيو 2020)

*تابع ثانياً: مفهوم الخطية ​ άμαρτία = خطية، تعدي​ * 
*[ثالثاً] الخطية والناموس الإلهي، ومفهوم الخطية في الفكر اليهودي الصحيح*​ *1* - أننا نلاحظ أن إدراك الخطية ومعرفة خطورتها – بالنسبة للعهد القديم والفكر اليهودي الأصيل – متجه بأكثر قوة نحو الناموس الأدبي الأخلاقي أو القانون الإلهي، لأن جوهر الخطية هو انتهاك لناموس الله ووصاياه، لأن إدراك الخطية مستحيل أن يكون بغير ناموس يظهرها ويفضحها ويكشف ظلمتها، لأن بدون الناموس لم تكن هناك معرفة للخطية: لم أعرف الخطية إلا بالناموس، فإنني لم اعرف الشهوة لو لم يقل الناموس لا تشته.[FONT=&quot][1]​
   لأن الناموس مرآة النفس الذي يظهر مدى وسخ الإنسان من الداخل ومدى تورطه في الخطية، ومدى عمل الخطية وسلطانها ليحيا في الموت ويقع تحت الدينونة: 
   + فإننا نعلم أن الناموس روحي وأما أنا فجسدي مبيع تحت (سلطان) الخطية. لأني لست أعرف ما أنا أفعله إذ لست أفعل ما أريده، بل ما ابغضه فإياه أفعل. فان كنت أفعل ما لست أريده فاني أصادق الناموس أنه حسن. فالآن لست بعد أفعل ذلك أنا بل الخطية الساكنة فيَّ. فاني أعلم انه ليس ساكن فيَّ، أي في جسدي شيء صالح، لأن الإرادة حاضرة عندي وأما أن أفعل الحُسنى فلست أجد. لأني لست أفعل الصالح الذي أُريده بل الشرّ الذي لست أُريده فإياه أفعل. فأن كنت ما لست أُريده إياه أفعل فلست بعد أفعله أنا، بل *الخطية الساكنة فيَّ*. إذاً أجد الناموس لي حينما أريد أن أفعل الحُسنى أن الشر حاضر عندي. فإني أُسرّ بناموس الله بحسب الإنسان الباطن. ولكني أرى ناموساً آخر في أعضائي يحارب ناموس ذهني ويسبيني إلى ناموس الخطية الكائن في أعضائي. ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت.[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]​    وبالطبع، بما أن الأمم الذين ليسوا من شعب إسرائيل ولا يعرفون وصايا الله، فهم جميعاً خطاة، لأن ليس معنى أنهم بلا ناموس أصبحوا مبررون لأنهم لا يعلمون ويعرفون وصايا الله، لأن لهم الناموس الطبيعي حسب الضمير الإنساني: لأنه الأمم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس فهؤلاء إذ ليس لهم الناموس *هم ناموس لأنفسهم*[FONT=&quot][3]؛ فالإنسان على كل وضع ليس له ما يبرر موقفه: لأن أموره (أمور الله) غير المنظورة تُرى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته حتى *أنهم بلا عذر*.[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
 *2* – فالخطية – في مفهومها الصحيح بالنسبة للعهد القديم – هي فعل إرادي يقوم به الإنسان، بل – بأكثر تحديد – هي موقف الإنسان تجاه الله. والخطية تتمحور حول العهد، فقد دخل الله بمبادرة خاصة منه في علاقة مع البشر، وحدد لهم بنفسه الشروط التي يجب أن ينفذوها حسب الطبيعة المخلوقين عليها. فكانت كلمات الشريعة هي بنود عهده الخاص ويُصاحبها شعائر طقس العهد، ومن رفض العهد هو الذي لم ينفذ شروطه، وهذه تُسمى خطية ضد العهد، وهنا يتم فسخ هذا العهد بين الإنسان والله فيُطرح بعيداً في الموت طبيعياً، لأن عهد الله عهد حياة وبركة وارتباط، وخارج هذا الارتباط يوجد الظلمة والموت طبيعياً، وهذه هي الخطية التي فيها حدد الإنسان موقفه تجاه الله برفضه لعهده الذي أقامه بنفسه مع الإنسان.
==========
   وبلا أدنى شك في أن هذا المدلول للخطية يخص بالدرجة الأولى شعب إسرائيل الذي نال العهد والشريعة (وطبعاً الكلام موجه لنا في العهد الجديد أيضاً كما سنوضحه فيما بعد).
   إذاً فكل عمل بشري يُعارض أو لا يتوافق مع شريعة الله هو خطية، والألفاظ العبرية التي تدل على هذا العمل تُظهر نشاط الإنسان الخاطئ وخطورة وضعه:
 ·      فالكلمة [*חטא*] تُترجم في العربية [خطأ أو إثم]، وتُستعمل أيضاً لكي تصف العلاقة بين البشر، وتُستعمل للتعبير عن تعدٍ وإهمال وخيانة تجاه الله (خيانة عهد) وإلى القاعدة السلوكية التي وضعها.​ ·      والكلمة [*עון*] تُشير إلى الضلال الذي به ينحرف الإنسان عن الطريق المستقيم وسيره في طرق معوجة.​ ·      والكلمة [*פשע*] تُشير إلى أن الإنسان يترفع ضد الله ويخونه كما يفعل العبد أمام سيده.​   وبالإجمال، نستطيع أن نقول إن الخاطي هو الإنسان الذي فشل في علاقته مع الله بإهماله للقواعد السلوكية التي تتفق مع من أقام معه علاقة، فحدث خيانة للعهد، لذلك يقوم باقتراف الشرّ والإثم، أو يفعل ما يحلو لهُ تاركاً نفسه لأهواء الشهوات لتعمل فيه لحساب الموت.
   عموماً نقدر أن نقول: الخطية ليست حدثاً يقع مصادفة، وكأن الإنسان صالح بطبيعته وموجه بشرائع مجتمع صالح، وبذلك يكون ضلَّ بدون علم منه أو دراية، ولكن – في الواقع العملي المُعاش – الخطية تولد من "قلبه الشرير": فالفرعون الذي قاوم الله [قسى قلبه[FONT=&quot][5]] لئلا يخضع لما طلبه موسى ويطلق الشعب ليعبد الله في البرية، وأيضاً نجد هذه القساوة لشعب إسرائيل نفسه في رحلته في البرية وأظهر أنه [شعب قاسي الرقاب]، ونجد قصة الطوفان التي جعلت الله يقول: [لأن تصور قلب الإنسان شرير منذ حداثته].[/FONT]
==========
   فالشرّ نجده متوغلاً في التاريخ الإنساني كله ومتعلِّق بكل مجتمع بشري وفي كل فرد من أفراد المجتمع مهما ما كان وضعه أو مقامه أو عمره، فالخطية تنتشر مثل الخمير في العجين كله، وطبيعة فعلها المرّ هو تذوق ثمرها من حزن واكتئاب يُمرر النفس ويجعل الإنسان في حالة موت منفصلاً عن الحياة، يُحاصره القلق ويملأ نفسه باضطراب عظيم وتشويش، أي أنه يعاني من حدث اسمه الانفصال عن الله القائم فيه وعليه وجوده الحقيقي، وهذا نجده عملياً في الحزن الخانق المُصاحب للخطية بعد اقترافها أو تتميمها، الذي يصل أحياناً لحد الكآبة الشديدة، والتي أن استمرت تفقد الإنسان الحس أو توصله لحالة اليأس الكامل المُدمِرّ للنفس، والبعض يصل – في حالات متأخرة – أحياناً لحد الانتحار لأنه فقد كل أمل في إصلاح ذاته، لأن الخطية لا تترك الإنسان إلا حِطاماً مثل النار حينما تشتعل في مكان فهي تستمر وتتغول إلى أن تدمر المكان كله حتى أنه لا يصلح لشيء بعد، ومن المستحيل إصلاحه (بعد ذلك) إلا لو تم بناءه وإعادة تكوينه من جديد، ومن هنا ندرك أن الخطية خاطئة جداً بل وخطيرة للغاية على حياة الإنسان الذي يعيش بها وفيها: 
 *+* الشهوة إذا حبلت تلد خطية، والخطية إذا كملت[FONT=&quot][6] تنتج (تولِّد أو تُنشئ[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]) موتاً.[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT]

==========
         [FONT=&quot][1] (رومية 7: 7)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] (رومية 7: 14 – 24)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] (رومية 2: 14)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] (رومية 1: 20)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] طبعاً فرعون كان قلبه قاسي والله ختم على هذه القساوة وتركه لقساوته، لأن الله لا يقسي قلب أحد لكنه يوثق الحقيقة كما هي في واقعها، لأن لو هناك أمل (ولو ضئيل) في توبة فرعون، ما كان تركه الله أبداً في قساوة وعناد قلبه الشرير.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] أصبح لها وجود فعلي وشكل أو هيئة[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] والموت الذي تنشئه الخطية يبدأ بالحزن والألم النفسي العميق لأن أعماق النفس مسها موت الخطية، ولا حل غير موت النفس وخلقها من جديد لتعود لبساطة طفولتها البريئة، فالخطية مدمرة لحياة الإنسان لأنها مثل الجراد الذي يهجم على الحقول الخضراء لا يتركها إلا وقد جردها من كل ما هو أخضر فتتكبد خسارة فادحة.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] (يعقوب 1: 15)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2020)

*تابع ثانياً: مفهوم الخطية ​ άμαρτία = خطية، تعدي​ *
*[رابعاً] ملخص مفهوم الخطية في العهد القديم*​   باختصار نستطيع أن نفهم المعنى الشامل للخطية ونستوعب خطورتها وشناعتها كما أظهرها العهد القديم، فهي تأتي بعدة معاني هامة كما رأينا سابقاً وهي: 
 ·      *ضلال، يضل*: كلنا كغنم ضللنا[FONT=&quot][1] ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه[FONT=&quot][2]​ [/FONT]
 ·      *إخفاق، يخسر نفسه، يُذنب، يتعدى الحدود، يُخطئ* (عن جهل وعدم معرفة أو عن قصد ونية واضحة)
   وعموماً توصف الخطية بوجه عام كتحول عن الله (الإنسان يبتعد عنه بعيداً) وانتهاك العهد: قائلين للعود أنت أبي وللحجر أنت ولدتني، لأنهم حوَّلوا نحوي القفا لا الوجه، وفي وقت بليتهم يقولون قم وخلصنا.[FONT=&quot][3]؛ فلم يسمعوا ولم يميلوا أُذنهم، بل ساروا في مشورات وعِناد قلبهم الشرير وأعطوا القفا لا الوجه.[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]
   فالنتيجة الطبيعية للخطية هو الهروب من محضر الله كما فعل آدم وحواء حينما أخفوا أنفسهم لكي لا يراهم الله كما حدث في (تكوين 3: 9)؛ وبسبب الخطية تغرَّب الإنسان عن الله الذي هو الحياة، واختطف لنفسه قضية الموت، لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت، فالموت مُلازم حتمي للخطية طبيعياً، التي تُسيطر عليه وتقيده وتفسد طبيعته: الشرير تأخذه آثامه وبحبال خطيئته يُمسك.[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]
==========
   والخطية تجعل الإنسان يدخل في حالة تيه وتغرُّب عن الله مثلما تاه شعب إسرائيل في البرية بسبب التمرد وعدم طاعة وصية الله وتخطيها: لماذا لا تطيعون وصية الرب[FONT=&quot][6]، وقد صارت الخطية خطيرة للغاية لأنها تفصل بين الخطاة وبين الله: بل آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع.[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]، وهذا هو سرّ عدم استجابة صلواتنا أحياناً كثيرة مع أنها قد تكون موافقة للوصية جداً ولمشيئة الله، ولكن بسبب إننا لم نكن صادقين في توبتنا، لذلك لا يسمع لنا الله أن لم نتب: فاذكر من أين سقطت وتُب واعمل الأعمال الأولى وإلا فاني آتيك عن قريب وأُزحزح منارتك من مكانها إن لم تتب.[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   عموماً نجد ونلاحظ في العهد القديم أنه بالرغم من أنه ركز بشدة على مشكلة الخطية وفظاعتها وإظهار عواقبها الوخيمة، وعلى الأخص أنها تجلب الموت طبيعياً لفاعلها، ولكنه يضع روح الرجاء الحي بالتوبة وتقديم ذبيحة للتكفير عن الخطية والتي تظهر وعد الله بالخلاص عن طريق الذبيحة الكاملة التي بابنه الوحيد الجنس الواحد معه في الجوهر، لأن منذ أول يوم ارتكب فيه الإنسان المعصية ودخل في شرك الموت الذي نصبه له إبليس بالخطية نجد أن الله يعطي الوعد [نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية]، كما سوف نرى كيف قدَّم المسيح الرب نفسه ذبيحة خطية عن حياة العالم، لذلك ظل صوت الله في العهد القديم [توبوا] يرن كنغم إلهي خاص في الأسفار كلها تقريباً، بطرق مختلفة ومتنوعة كثيرة: 
 *+* لكنك ترحم الجميع لأنك قادر على كل شيء وتتغاضى عن خطايا النـــاس لكي يتوبـــوا[FONT=&quot][9]؛ لذلك قل لبيت إسرائيل هكذا قال السيد الرب توبوا وارجعوا عن أصنامكم، وعن كل رجاساتكم اصرفوا وجوهكم.[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT]؛ من أجل ذلك أقضي عليكم يا بيت إسرائيل كل واحد كطرقه، يقول السيد الرب توبوا وارجعوا عن كل معاصيكم ولا يكون لكم الإثم مهلكة.[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT]​==========
         [FONT=&quot][1] Wandered - have gone astray: حاد – هام على وجهه – طاف – تلوى – ضائع –  مُتيم – هالك – ضال [/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] (أشعياء 53: 6)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] (أرميا 2: 27)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] (أرميا 7: 24)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] (أمثال 5: 22)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] (عدد 14: 41)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] (أشعياء 59: 2)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] (رؤيا 2: 5)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (الحكمة 11: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (حزقيال 14: 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (حزقيال 18: 30)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2020)

*تابع ثانياً: مفهوم الخطية ​ άμαρτία = خطية، تعدي​ *
*[خامساً] الخطية في العهد الجديد*​   يستخدم العهد الجديد الاستخدام السائد [*άμαρτάνω*]، وتصريف أفعالها في الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم كتعبير شامل عن كل شيء يُعارض الله، ويجد المفهوم الإنجيلي عن الخطية أشمل تعبيراته عند القديس بولس والقديس يوحنا، فقد وردت كلمة [*άμαρτία*] حوالي 173 مرة، وكلمة [*άμαρτάνω*] حوالي 42 مرة، وترد كلمة [άμαρτημα] حوالي 4 مرات ويُشير إلى ارتكاب الفرد للخطية على نحوٍ شخصي. 
 ·      اهربوا من الزنا، كل *خطية **άμαρτημα* يفعلها الإنسان هي خارجة عن الجسد لكن الذي يزني يخطئ إلى جسده.[FONT=&quot][1]​
 ·      ويستخدم اللفظة أيضاً في سياق الغفران: الحق أقول لكم أن جميع *الخطايا* *άμαρτηματα* *تغفر* لبني البشر والتجاديف التي يجدفونها.[FONT=&quot][2]؛ الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل *الصفح* عن *الخطايا* السالفة بإمهال الله.[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]
 ·      أو تظهر كصفة توضح أنه لا يوجد من ليس له خطية: وقال لهم *من كان منكم بلا خطية* فليرمها أولاً بحجر.[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT]
   عموماً نجد في العهد الجديد أن لفظة [άμαρτωλός،] خاطئ، هي الصفة المعتاد استخدامها.

==========
   ومن الملاحظ أن هناك مزج ما بين لفظتين في العهد الجديد (الجيل الفاسق؛ والخاطئ): لأن من استحى بي وبكلامي في هذا الجيل *الفاسق الخاطئ* فان ابن الإنسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين.[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]
   وهذا يوضح أن الخطية هي رفض واعي للمسيح الرب ووصاياه وعدم الحياة بها والشهادة الحسنة بالتقوى لله الحي، لذلك فالخطية تفصل الإنسان فصلاً تاماً عن الله وبناء على ذلك فأنه يتم رفض الشخص في اليوم الأخير، لذلك فأن التوبة أمر حتمي وضروري جداً لينال الإنسان الغفران ويأخذ قوة الله، لأنه كما يُمهد الفلاح أرضه استعداداً لزرعها زرعاً جيداً هكذا الإنسان فأنه بالتوبة يُمهد الطريق للزرع المثمر الجيد، أي زرع وغرس كلمة الحياة، لذلك قال الرب: أن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون.[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   ونجد أن الرب يسوع تخطى المفهوم اليهودي للخطية ويوضح أبعادها ومشكلتها الحقيقية، لأنه أوضح أن الممارسات الشكلية ليس لها أي اعتبار عند الله فاحص الكلى والقلوب عالماً خفايا القلب ونياته، بل الاعتبار عنده هو أن* يحيا الإنسان بالوصية* (كعلامة المحبة من نحوه) ما عدا ذلك فهو خطية واضحة: ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات، بل الذي *يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات*. كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب، أليس باسمك تنبأنا، وبسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة. فحينئذٍ أصرح لهم إني لم أعرفكم قط اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم.[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]
   فواضح هنا أن التركيز على أن الخطية هي عدم عمل إرادة الله وهي الحياة بحسب وصاياه المُحيية وهي تُسمى حسب الكتاب المقدس: *الطاعة* 
   وسوف نوضح المفهوم الشامل في العهد الجديد بعد أن نشرح ذبيحة الخطية والتي يقصد بها إعادة الصلة بالله بعد أن عُرضت للخطر بسبب الخطايا الغير متعمدة أو بسبب حالة نجاسة كما سوف نرى بالتفصيل.
==========
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1كورنثوس 6: 18)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مرقس 3: 28)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رومية 3: 25)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 8: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] (مرقس 8: 38)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] (لوقا 13: 3)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] (متى 7: 21 – 23)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2020)

*تابع ثانياً: مفهوم الخطية ​ άμαρτία = خطية، تعدي​ *
*[سادساً] خلاصة مفهوم الخطية من العهدين*​ عموماً وباختصار شديد: الخطية هي أي موقف من مواقف عدم المبالاة أو عدم الإيمان والثقة في محبة الله الأبوية، أو العصيان لإرادة الله المعلنة في الضمير أو الناموس أو في الإنجيل، سواء ظهر هذا الموقف في الفكر أو في القول أو في الفعل أو في الاتجاه، أو السلوك أو النية، والخطية هي في الأساس قطع الصلة بالله ورفض مقاصد محبته من نحو خليقته، كما هي أيضاً علاقة خاطئة مع الآخرين أي ضد المحبة، وهي مقاومة الناموس الإلهي الذي أعطاه الله لخليقته، وانحراف لقوى الإنسان الشخصية مما يؤدي إلى الموت الروحي والأدبي، وتعتبر الخطية قناعة طائشة بمستوى أخلاقي مُتدني هابط من الانغماس في اللذات المنطوي في أعماقه على تأليه الذات دون اعتبار لله أو لأخيه الإنسان.​


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2020)

*ثالثاً**: ذبيحة الخطية **חַטָּאת** وشروط تقديمها*​ 
المقصود بالطبع بذبيحة الخطية هي إعادة الصلة بالله بعد أن عُرضَّت للخطر بسبب الخطايا الغير المتعمدة: إذا أخطأت نفس سهواً في شيء من جميع مناهي الرب[FONT=&quot][1]؛ أو بسبب حالة نجاسة[FONT=&quot][2]​: ثم يعمل الكاهن ذبيحة الخطية ويُكفرّ عن المُتطهر من نجاسته.[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
   وعموماً نجد أن بعدما كلم الله موسى عن القرابين المقدمة وقود رائحة سرور للرب على مذبح المحرقة في خيمة الاجتماع [ذبيحة المحرقة] كلمه عن الذبائح التي يلزم تقديمها في حال الخطأ السهو، ولا تَقِلُّ بالطبع هذه الذبائح في أهميتها عن الذبائح المُقَدَّمة كذبيحة محرقة رائحة سرور للرب، لأنها تُكمل الصورة التي تُشير إلى ذبيحة الصليب في جانب من أهم جوانبها وهو الفداء والكفَّارة، والتكفير عن خطايا العالم كله. ونجد أن هناك أربعة تقسيمات كبرى بالنسبة لتقديم ذبيحة الخطية وهي كالآتي:
 *(1)* ذبيحة خطية الكاهن [لاويين 4: 3 – 12]
 *(2)* الجمهور كله أو الشعب أو الجماعة كلها [لاويين 4: 13 – 21]
 *(3)* الرئيس (رئيس الجماعة أو القائد) [لاويين 4: 22 – 26]
 *(4)* الشخص العادي من الجماعة أو الشعب [لاويين 4: 27 – لاويين 5: 13؛ لاويين 4: 27 – 35؛ لاويين 5: 1 – 6 وهو يُقدم أحكاماً خاصة للخطايا المستترة، وفي لاويين 5: 7 – 13 يٌقدم امتيازاً خاصاً للفقراء] 
==========
​ *متى تُقدم ذبيحة الخطية (لاويين 4؛ 5)*​ *1 – إذا أخطأت نفس سهواً* *בִשְׁגָגָה֙* unintentionally ignorance (جهلاً بدون قصد) في شيء من جميع مناهي الرب التي لا ينبغي عملها وعملت واحدة منها (لاويين 4: 2) 
   نجد أن أول شرط لتقديم الذبيحة هو إذا *أخطأت نفس سهواً* عن غير دراية أو جهل من جميع مناهي الرب التي نهى عنها واكتشفت هذه الخطية، فعليها أن تُقرَّب عنها ذبيحة الخطية، وكذلك أن سمع أحد حلفاناً ولم يُخبر به، أو إذا مس شيئاً نجساً من غير قصد أو معرفة، أو إذا حلف مُفرطاً بشفتيه: 
 ·      وإذا أخطأ أحد وسمع صوت حلف وهو شاهد يبصر أو يعرف فأن لم يُخبر به حمل ذنبه (المقصود هنا في حالة الشهادة أمام القضاء)[FONT=&quot][4]. أو إذا مس أحد شيئاً نجساً، جثة وحش نجس أو جثة بهيمة نجسة أو جثة دبيب نجس وأُخفيَّ عنه (حَتَّى لَوْ لَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَمَسَهَا) فهو نجس ومذنب. أو إذا مس نجاسة إنسان من جميع نجاساته التي يتنجس بها وأُخفيَّ عنه ثم علم (عَنْ غَيْرِ عِلْمٍ مِنْهُ، ثُمَّ نُبِّهَ إِلَى الأَمْرِ) فهو مذنب. أو إذا حلف أحد مفرطاً بشفتيه للإساءة أو للإحسان من جميع ما يفترط به الإنسان في اليمين (أمام القضاء) وأُخفيَّ عنه ثم علم فهو مذنب في شيء من ذلك[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]. فان كان يذنب في شيء من هذه *يقرّ بما قد أخطأ به. ويأتي إلى الرب بذبيحة* لإثمه عن خطيته.[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
 *2 – إن كان الكاهن الممسوح يخطئ لإثم الشعب* (لعثرة الشعب) يُقرِّب عن خطيته التي أخطأ ثوراً ابن بقر صحيحاً للرب ذبيحة خطية (لاويين 4: 3)، أو إن *سها كل جماعة إسرائيل* وأُخفي أمر عن أعين المجمع وعملوا واحدة من جميع مناهي الرب التي لا ينبغي عملها وأثموا. ثم عُرفت الخطية التي أخطأوا بها يُقرب المجمع (الجمع) ثوراً ابن بقر ذبيحة خطية يأتون به إلى قدام خيمة الاجتماع. ويضع شيوخ الجماعة أيديهم على رأس الثور أمام الرب ويذبح الثور أمام الرب.[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]

   ونرى هنا ضرورة تقديم ذبيحة خطية في حالة إذا أخطأ سهواً كاهن ممسوح، وتسبب خطؤه في *عثرة* الشعب، فعلى الكاهن الذي أخطأ أن يُقدم عن خطيئته ثوراً ابن بقر صحيحاً للرب ذبيحة خطية، وكذلك على الجمع أن يُقدم نفس ذات الذبيحة. أي أن خطيئة الكاهن الممسوح لخدمة الرب تُعادل الجماعة كلها، لأن المفروض على الكاهن أنه مُعلِّم الشريعة: لأن شفتي الكاهن تحفظان معرفة، ومن فمه يطلبون الشريعة لأنه رسول رب الجنود[FONT=&quot][8]، فكل من أُعطيَّ كثيراً يُطلب منه كثيرٌ، ومَنْ يُودعونه كثيراً يُطالبونه بأكثر[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT]؛ لذلك فأن خطية الكاهن على مستوى خطير أدت أن يُقدَّم ذبيحة تُقدمها كل الجماعة عن نفسها، وذلك ليظهر الطقس خطورة خطيئة الكاهن أمام الله لأنه بذلك يُعثر الشعب ويسرب الاستهانة بقدوس إسرائيل لقلوب الشعب الذين سيستهينون بالخطية لأن رسول الرب الذي يُعلِّمهم الشريعة لا يلتزم بها ويضلهم بأعماله عن الالتزام بمخافة الله والحياة بالتقوى.[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
 *3 – أما إذا أخطأ رئيس*: وعمل بسهو واحدة من جميع مناهي الرب إلهه التي لا ينبغي عملها وأَثِمَ، ثم أُعْلِمَ بخطيته التي أخطأ بها، يأتي بقربانه تيساً من المعز ذكراً صحيحاً (لاويين 4: 23) 

==========
 *4 – أما إذا أخطأ واحدٌ من عامة الشعب*، فأنه: يأتي بقربانه عنزاً من الماعز، أنثى صحيحة عن خطيته.[FONT=&quot][11]، وأن أتى بقربانه من الضأن ذبيحة خطية يأتي بها أنثى صحيحة[FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][/FONT]

   وهنا عموماً *يُلاحظ أن نوع الذبيحة قد تغير*من ثور بقر يُقرِّبه الكاهن الممسوح أو جماعة الشعب كله، إلى تيس ماعز بالنسبة للرئيس، أو إلى عنزة من الماعز أُنثى صحيحة بالنسبة للفرد الذي من عامة الشعب، وذلك إشارة إلى هبوط مستوى خطورة الخطية من حيث أثارها على الآخرين أو الجماعة ككل (لكن طبعاً ذلك لا يُنفى خطرها الناتج عن الفرد مهما من كان هوَّ).
   وكذلك جمع الشعب، إذا أخطأوا مجتمعين وأُخفيَّ عنهم (أي سهواً) فخطيئتهم تُقدَّر في خطورتها كخطيئة الكاهن الممسوح. أما خطيئة الرئيس فهي أقل من خطيئة الكاهن الممسوح، لأن هناك من هو مسئول عنه وهو الكاهن؛ ولكن خطيئته لها أثر مباشر على من يرأسهم من الشعب. لذلك فذبيحة الرئيس تيس من ذكر الماعز، أما ذبيحة الفرد الذي من عامة الشعب فأُنثى الماعز، لأن خطيئته محصورة في نفسه فقط، بمعنى أن هو المسئول عن نفسه إذ أن تأثيره على الآخرين ضعيف وقد يكون معدوم؛ أما إذا كان الشخص الذي من عامة الشعب أفقر من أن يُقدم من الماعز أو الضأن ذبيحة خطية، فكان يُمكنه أن يُقدم يمامتين أو فرخي حمام، أحدهما ذبيحة خطية والآخر محرقة[FONT=&quot][13]، وأن لم تنل يده ذلك، فكان يُمكنه أن يُقدم عُشر الأيفة من دقيق قربان خطية، إلا أنه لا يضع عليه زيتاً ولا لُبان بخور، لأنه قربان خطية.[FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][/FONT]

================
         [FONT=&quot][1] (لاويين 4: 2)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] سوف نشرح معنى النجاسة في ملحق خاص[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] (لاويين 14: 19)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot]  إِذَا أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ لأَنَّهُ صَمَتَ عِنْدَمَا اسْتُحْلِفَ، وَلَمْ يُدْلِ بِشَهَادَتِهِ حَوْلَ جَرِيمَةٍ رَآهَا أَوْ عَلِمَ بِهَا، فَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ شَرِيكاً فِي الذَّنْبِ[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] [FONT=&quot]كُلُّ مَنْ يَفْرُطُ بِشَفَتَيْهِ بِحَلْفٍ، لِلإِحْسَانِ أَوْ لِلإِسَاءَةِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَحْلافِ الَّتِي يَفْرُطُ بِهَا اللِّسَانُ، مِنْ غَيْرِ عِلْمٍ مِنْهُ، ثُمَّ نُبِّهَ إِلَى الأَمْرِ، يُصْبِحُ مُذْنِباً فِي كِلاَ الْحَالَيْنِ[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] (لاويين 5: 1 – 6)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] (لاويين 4: 13 – 15)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] (ملاخي 2: 7)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][9] (لوقا 12: 48)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][10] [FONT=&quot]يعترفون بأنهم يعرفون الله ولكنهم بالأعمال ينكرونه إذ هم رجسون غير طائعين ومن جهة كل عمل صالح مرفوضون (تيطس 1: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][11] (لاويين 4: 28)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][12] (لاويين 4: 32)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][FONT=&quot] أنظر (لاويين 5: 7و 8؛ عدد 15: 27)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لاويين 5: 11)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2020)

*تابع ثالثاً**: ذبيحة الخطية **חַטָּאת** وشروط تقديمها*​ *[FONT=&quot] *​
*[FONT=&quot]+ **[FONT=&quot]مناسبات أُخرى لتقديم ذبيحة الخطية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]+[/FONT]*[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot](1) تكريس الكهنة وتكريس اللاويين *[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]قد جاء الحديث عن تكريس هارون وبنيه في (خروج 29) وكانت تُقدَّم الذبائح الخاصة بتكريسهم لمدة 7 أيام (خروج 29: 10 – 27)، ولا يبرحون فيها باب خيمة الاجتماع (خروج 29: 35 – 37 + لاويين 8: 33 – 35)، وكان على موسى أن يُقدم فيها كل يوم التقدمات الآتية لتقديسهم: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1.   *[FONT=&quot]ثور[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] واحد ابن بقر: ذبيحة خطية[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2.   *[FONT=&quot]كبش[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] صحيح: ذبيحة محرقة[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]3.   *[FONT=&quot]كبش[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] آخر صحيح: ذبيحة ملء[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]4.  **[FONT=&quot]خبز فطير[/FONT]*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]5.   *[FONT=&quot]أقراص فطير[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ملتوتة بزيت[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]6.   *[FONT=&quot]رقاق فطير[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] مدهون بزيت [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]والخبز والأقراص والرقاق تُصنع كلها من دقيق حنطة نقي، وتوضع في سلة واحدة، وتُقدَّم جميعها مع كبش الملء، ويأكلها هارون وبنوه. ويتكرر ذلك سبعة أيام إذ تُمثل دورة كاملة من الزمن، وذلك إشارة إلى أن الكاهن المُكرس لخدمة الرب يلزم أن يكون مقدساً كل حياته. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لأن إن كانت الوصية لكل الشعب: فتتقدسون وتكونون قديسين، لأني أنا قدوس[FONT=&quot][1]، فكم بالحري للذين صاروا كهنة للرب إلههم. وفي (لاويين 8: 14 – 36) يُعيد سرد وقائع هذا التكريس الذي صنعه موسى والذي يرمز إلى كهنوت المسيح وتقديمه ذاته ذبيحة عن خطايا الشعب. فقد قُدَّم عن هارون وبنيه ثورٌ ذبيحة خطية مع ذبائح المحرقة والسلامة[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]. وموسى النبي هو الذي قام بتكريسهم. وفي اليوم الثامن بعد التكريس قَدَّم هارون عن نفسه عجلاً ذبيحة خطية، وقدَّمت الجماعة عن نفسها تيساً ذبيحة خطية.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وهُنا نُلاحظ أن ذبيحة الجماعة كانت أقل في قيمتها من ذبيحة هارون وبنيه، وذلك لأن هارون وبنيه كانوا مختارين للكهنوت ومكرسين لخدمة الرب، فبسبب موقعهم من المسئولية أمام الله صاروا مُطالَبين بذبيحة خطية أكثر من الجماعة كلها. من أجل هذا كان رئيس الكهنة الذي له الحق وحده أن يدخل إلى قدس الأقداس مرة واحدة في السنة للتكفير عن خطايا الشعب، كان يفعل ذلك حسب أمر الرب: ليس بلا دم يُقدمه عن نفسه وعن جهالات الشعب[FONT=&quot][3]؛ وكذلك عند تكريس اللاويين كان يُقدم ثور ذبيحة خطية[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT]. فقد كانوا هم أيضاً مُخصصين لخدمة الرب، ومع ذلك فقد كانوا محتاجين بالأكثر للتكفير عن خطاياهم بسبب مسئوليتهم الأكبر.[/FONT][/FONT]
   ==========
 *[FONT=&quot](2) في المناسبات والأعياد*[/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot]في بداية الشهور القمرية: كان يُقدم في كل يوم تيساً واحداً ذبيحة خطية[FONT=&quot][5] مع المحرقة الدائمة.[/FONT][/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot]وفي عيد الفطير (15 – 21 من شهر نيسان ניסן[FONT=&quot] أو أبيب – [/FONT]ويقابل شهري مارس وأبريل[FONT=&quot]): كان يُقدم في كل يوم من سبعة أيام العيد تيساً واحداً ذبيحة خطية مع ذبائح المحرقة وتقدمة الدقيق.[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot](جـ) وفي يوم الباكورة (6 سيفان סיון[FONT=&quot] أو [/FONT]سِيوَانويقابل شهري مايو ويونيو[FONT=&quot]) (الذي هو يوم الخمسين): كان يُقدم تيساً واحداً ذبيحة خطية مع ذبائح المحرقة وتقدمة الدقيق.[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot](د) وفي يوم الكفارة (10 أَيْثَانيِم אתנים أو [FONT=&quot]10 تشري [/FONT]ويقابل شهري سبتمبر وأكتوبر[FONT=&quot]): كان هارون يُقدم عن نفسه ثوراً ذبيحة خطية، ثم يُقدم عن الجماعة تيسين، ويعمل عليهما قُرعة، ويُقرب أحدهما ذبيحة خطية، أما الآخر فيُطلقه حياً إلى البرية[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT]، وسوف نشرح هذه الذبيحة الخاصة بيوم الكفارة فيما بعد بالتفصيل.[/FONT][/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot](هـ) وفي اليوم الأول من الشهر السابع، وفي العاشر والخامس عشر إلى الثاني والعشرين من نفس الشهر (عيد المظال 15 – 21 أو 22 تشري): كان يُقدم تيساً واحداً ذبيحة خطية مع باقي الذبائح.[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT]
   ===============
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لاويين 11: 44)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 29: 10- 14 و36 و37؛ لاويين 18: 1و14 – 17)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] [FONT=&quot](عبرانيين 9: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] [FONT=&quot](عدد 8: 8 و12)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] [FONT=&quot](عدد28: 15)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] [FONT=&quot](عدد28: 22)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] [FONT=&quot](عدد 28: 30)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] [FONT=&quot](لاويين 16: 1 – 34)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][9] [FONT=&quot](عدد29: 5و11و16و19و22و25و28و31و34و38)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2020)

[FONT=&quot]*تابع ثالثاً**: ذبيحة الخطية **חַטָּאת** وشروط تقديمها*​ *[FONT=&quot]+ **[FONT=&quot]مناسبات أُخرى لتقديم ذبيحة الخطية*​*[FONT=&quot] +*​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](3) ذبائح الخطية للتكفير*[/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot](أ‌) [FONT=&quot]بعد الولادة [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]كان يُقدم عن المرأة بعد كمال أيام تطهيرها فرخ حمامة أو يمامة ذبيحة خطية[FONT=&quot][1]، وينبغي علينا أن نُعلق قليلاً بسبب اللبس الحادث ما بين مفهوم تقديم ذبيحة خطية بعد الولادة في العهد القديم وبين المفهوم الخاطئ اليوم بحشر مفهوم الطهارة والنجاسة في هذا الأمر الذي وضع إفرازات المرأة موضع تدنيس ونجاسة (عند البعض) على غير المفهوم الأصيل لتعليم الكتاب المقدس وشروحات آباء الكنيسة المعتبرين فيها أعمدة، لذلك نرى القديس كيرلس الكبير عامود الدين في مستهل شرحه لسفر اللاويين يقول: [بحق أن كلمة الله لما جاء إلى العالم وظهر في الجسد، كان في هيئته الجسدية مرئياً من الجميع، بينما كان لاهوته غير مرئي إلا لتلاميذه الخصوصيين فحسب، هكذا الكلمة المكتوبة: فإن لها هيئة حرفية أو معنى ظاهرياً واضحاً للقارئ العادي، ومعنى باطنياً لا يُمكن تمييزه إلا روحياً[/FONT][FONT=&quot]]، لأن بالطبع الإنسان الروحي يُميز ويفحص كل شيء على ضوء الإعلان الإلهي.[/FONT][/FONT]
==========
   [FONT=&quot]لكننا نتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين ولكن بحكمة ليست من هذا الدهر ولا من عظماء هذا الدهر الذين يُبطلون. بل نتكلم بحكمة الله في سرّ الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا. التي لم يعلمها أحد من عظماء هذا الدهر، لأن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد. بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع أُذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه. فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه لأن الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله. لأن مَنْ مِن الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلا روح الانسان الذي فيه، هكذا أيضاً أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله. ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم، بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله. التي نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوال تُعلِّمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما يُعلِّمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات، ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة ولا يقدر أن يعرفه لأنه إنما يُحكم فيه روحياً. وأما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يحكم فيه من أحد. لأنه من عرف فكرّ الرب فيُعلِّمه وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح.[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
   [FONT=&quot]وتطبيقاً لهذا القانون الذي وضعه القديس كيرلس الكبير عامود الدين وما وضحه بولس الرسول في كورنثوس، فأن شرائع التطهير في العهد القديم هي في ظاهرها علامات خارجية للتطهير من نجاسات تتعلق بالجسد الطبيعي من جهة الإفرازات الخاصة به، لكي لا تسبب مرض لأحد إذ أن المفهوم الطبي في العهد القديم مجهول كثيراً بالنسبة لشعب بدائي لا يعرف الحقائق الطبية ويسير في رحلة طويلة في البرية وممكن أن يمرض بسبب جهله بهذه الحقائق، بينما هي تحمل في نفس ذات الوقت – في أعماقها – مغزى التطهير الروحي من نجاسة النفس والروح التي أصابت الإنسان من جراء الخطية ودرامة العصيان التي وقع فيها، والتي لا يُمكن التطهير منها إلا بدم المسيح وحده [ كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس، دم المسيح ][FONT=&quot][3]، وليس بدم تيران وتيوس وعجول ولا بماء خارجي لغسل الجسد يتطهر الإنسان طهارة داخلية حقيقية لا يعوزها شيء آخر، وهذا ما وضحه القديس بولس الرسول الحكيم في رسالته للعبرانيين قائلاً: [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لأنه أن كان دم ثيران وتيوس ورماد عجلة مرشوش (يقصد التطهير الطقسي) على المُنجَّسين، يُقدس إلى طهارة الجسد (التطهير الخارجي فقط)، فكم بالحري (بالأولى) يكون دم المسيح، الذي بروح أزلي قدَّم نفسه لله بلا عيب، يُطهر (يغسل) ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة (بلا فائدة وأعمال تخرج من أموات بالخطايا والذنوب) لتخدموا الله الحي.[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: [هكذا يقول: إنه إذا كان دم ثيران يُمكن أن يُطهر الجسد، فكم بالأحرى دم المسيح القادر على أن يُطهر نجاسة النفس. ولكي لا تعتقد وأنت تسمع أن (دم تيوس وثيران) "يُقدس"، وأن هذا الدم هو شيء مهم، فإنه يُشير ويُظهر الفرق بين كل من التطهيرين، وكيف أن التطهير بدم المسيح هو أسمى وأعلى بكثير، بينما التطهير (بدم الحيوانات) هو محدود وبسيط. ويقول إن هذا الدم هو دم طبيعي جداً. بينما ذلك الدم كان لتيوس، لكن هذا الدم فهو دم المسيح، ولم يكتفي بالاسم فقط، بل يذكر طريقة التقدمة، لأنه يقول: "الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب"، أي أن الذبيح كان بلا عيب ونقياً من الخطايا. وعبارة "بروح أزلي" تُعلن أنه لم يُقدم (نفسه) بنار ولا بأشياء أُخرى. يقول: "يُطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة" وبالصواب قال: "من أعمال ميتة"، لأنه إن لمس أحد آنذاك ميتاً كان يتنجس، وهُنا لو حدث أن شخصاً مارس أعمال ميتة يتنجس ضميره. ثم يقول: "لتخدموا الله الحي"، هُنا يُظهر أن ذاك الذي يُمارس أعمالاً ميتة، لا يُمكنه أن يخدم الله الحي وبالصواب قال: "الله (الحقيقي) [FONT=&quot]الحي"، مُظهراً بهذا أن التقدمات التي تُقدم له ينبغي أن تكون هكذا (حية)، وبناء على ذلك فكل ما هو لنا (في المسيح) هي أمور حية وحقيقية، أما تلك التي كانت لليهود هي أعمال ميتة وكاذبة، وهي بالحق هكذا[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]إذاً لا يأتي أحد إلى هُنا (يتكلم عن الكنيسة) وهو يُمارس أعمالاً ميتة. لأنه إن كان ذاك الذي يلمس جسد ميت لا ينبغي له أن يدخل (إلى الأقداس)، فبالأكثر جداً لا ينبغي لذاك الذي يُمارس أعمالاً ميتة أن يدخل (إلى السماء)، لأنه نجس بشكل مُخيف. والأعمال الميتة هي تلك التي ليست فيها حياة، والتي تنبعث منها عفونة. أي أنه كما أن الجسد الميت لا يتأثر بأي مشاعر، بل ويُثير الحزن لمن يقترب منه، هكذا الخطية فهي تُصيب الفكر بشكل مباشر، ولا تتركه للهدوء، بل وتجعله يضطرب ويهتز. يُقال إن شدة الوباء تُحطم الجسد. هكذا الخطية، إنها لا تختلف قط عن الوباء، فهي تفسد الهواء أولاً ثم بعد ذلك الأجساد، ولكنها تتجه نحو النفس مباشرة] [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
   [FONT=&quot]فبالنسبة لتطهير المرأة بعد الولادة لا داعي لأن نؤكد كما أكدنا في موضوع ذبيحة المحرقة، ولكننا نعود ونُؤكد مرة أخرى أن التناسل والجنس والحَبَل والولادة والإفرازات الطبيعية للجسد بكل أنواعها ليست في حد ذاتها خطية، ولا تحمل في أصلها أي دنس ولا نجاسة إطلاقاً؛ لأننا نعلم أن الله في خلقته للإنسان "ذكراً وأُنثى خلقهم، وباركهم الله وقال لهم: أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض واخضعوها"[FONT=&quot][6]، ولا داعي لأن نؤكد فساد المفهوم الذي يقول لو لم  يكونا قد سقطا الله سيجعل الإنسان أن يتناسل بطريقة أُخرى غير طريقة التناسل المعروفة طبيعياً، أو أنه لن ينجب قط، مع أن هذا الفكر المشوش يأتي نتيجة خبرة الانحراف بالشهوة والخطية التي عملت في قلب الإنسان حتى أنه دَنَّس ما خلقه الله وأفسد هيكله المقدس أي جسده، وأصبح لا يقبل أعضاء جسده وغرائزه الطبيعية بطهارة فكر وقلب مملوء صلاح، بل يقبل الأفكار المتطرفة من الشيطان، يصدقها ويؤمن بها، بل وينشر تعليمها وسط الناس، فأصبح فكره مشوه جداً عن الغريزة وكأن الجنس مصدر رئيسي للخطية، وهذا في منتهى الخطورة لأنه يجعل كل الآباء منجسين ودنسين بسبب الولادة، بل ويمتد ليجعل الله مسئولاً عن السقوط لأنه غرس في طبيعة الإنسان ما هو دنس حسب فكر الناس المتدني الذي زُرِعَ فيه زوان الخطية من عدو كل خير[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والذي لا يقبل الحق بل يحوره في أفكار الناس لكي يجدفوا على الله القدوس بدون دراية أو وعي منهم، ولذلك فأن الخطية خاطئة جداً بل ومُميته فعلياً لأنه تجعل الإنسان يحتقر أعمال الله الحسنة جداً بسبب قلبه الدنس.[/FONT][/FONT]
==========
   [FONT=&quot]لذلك يا إخوتي لننتبه للحق المُعلن من الله ونميزه، ولنحذر جداً من تلك المفاهيم الغريبة التي تأصلت وتجذرت في الفكر (الشعبي المتوارث) حسب منطق الإنسان وتفكيره المنحرف والذي ابتعد عن روح الكتاب المقدس تماماً، لئلا ندنس الزواج ونقول عليه أنه دنس أو رجس، ونحسب الذين في الزيجة أن ليس لهم الله أو أن الروح القدس يفارقهم أثناء معاشرتهم الزوجية لأن هذا انحراف عن التعليم المستقيم وإهانة لخليقة الله الحسنة، حتى أن البعض تخيل أن الزواج يمنع القداسة أو الامتلاء بالروح القدس، والبعض يحسبه أقل شئناً من البتولية، والبعض يصوره على أن كل من يُقبل إليه عنده ضعف في نفسه من جهة محبة الله أو عدم القدرة على ضبط شهواته، متخذين من كلام بولس الرسول زريعة لهذا التفسير حينما قال أن الزواج أفضل من التحرق، مع أنه لا يقصد الكلام كما يفهمه البعض خارج النص الذي كُتب فيه، لأنه كان يُكلم بعضاً من الناس الغير قادرة على ضبط أنفسها ولم يكن الكلام في المطلق لجميع الناس، حتى أن البعض أصبح من المانعين عن الزواج لمن يروهم مؤهلين لخدمة الله أو لهم محبة قوية للمسيح:[/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot]ولكن أقول لغير المتزوجين وللأرامل أنه حسن لهم إذا لبثوا كما أنا. ولكن أن لم يضبطوا أنفسهم فليتزوجوا لأن التزوج أصلح من التحرق.[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT]​ ·      [FONT=&quot]ولكن الروح يقول صريحاً أنه في الأزمنة الأخيرة يرتد قوم عن الإيمان تابعين أرواحاً مُضلة وتعاليم شياطين. في رياء أقوال كاذبة موسومة ضمائرهم. مانعين عن الزواج وآمرين أن يُمتنع عن أطعمة قد خلقها الله لتتناول بالشكر من المؤمنين وعارفي الحق. لأن كل خليقة الله جيدة ولا يُرفض شيء إذا أُخِذَ مع الشكر. لأنه يقدس بكلمة الله والصلاة. إن فكرت الإخوة بهذا تكون خادماً صالحاً ليسوع المسيح متربياً بكلام الإيمان والتعليم الحسن الذي تتبعته.[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الكبير (الرسولي) في رسالته للقديس آمون: [أن كنا نعتقد حسب الكتب أن الإنسان هو من عمل يدي الله، فكيف يخرج عمل دنس من قوة نقية؟ وأن كنا نحن ذُرية الله، حسب قول سفر أعمال الرسل[FONT=&quot][9]، فليس فينا شيء غير نقي. لأننا نُصبح نجسين فقط حينما نرتكب خطية. ولكن حين تحدث إفرازات جسدية – دون تدخل الإرادة – حينئذٍ علينا أن نحسبها مثل سائر الأشياء، ضرورات طبيعية] [FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]عموماً يشرح العلامة أوريجانوس موضوع الولادة التي تم ذكرها في اللاويين، وهو في هذا الشرح يتفق مع جمهرة كبيرة من الآباء قائلاً: [ولكن أن كان يوافقكم أن تسمعوا ما يُفكر به قديسون آخرون بخصوص يوم الولادة، فاسمعوا داود يتكلم قائلاً: "هأنذا بالإثم حُبل بي وبالخطايا ولدتني أُمي"؛ مُبيناً بذلك أن كل نفس تولد بالجسد إنما هي مُحاطة (وليس من صميم طبيعة الخلق) بدنس الإثم والخطية، ومن أجل هذا يُمكننا أن نقول ما سبق ذكرناه سالفاً: "ليس أحد بلا دنس ولو كانت حياته يوماً واحداً[FONT=&quot][11]"] [FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​=========
وعموماً نجد أن الدسقولية ترى أن اتصال الرجل والمرأة هو بغرض ولادة الأولاد [FONT=&quot][13] وتقدم بشأن هذا الاتصال تعليماً يصدر أساساً من الفكرة الرئيسية الموجهة فيها وهي أن ما في الإنسان من طبيعة صالح وحسن وذلك بالطبع لأنه من صُنع الله القدوس؛ فتقول: فأن الرجل والمرأة إذا عرفا بعضهما بعضاً في الزواج الناموسي، وقاما من مضجعهما فلا يحرصا على الاستحمام الطقسي، بل ليصليا ولا يستحما لأنهما طاهران. وأما الذي يزني بامرأة غريبة وينجسها – أو من يتنجس مع زانية ويقوم عنها – فلو استحم باللجة كلها وكل الأنهار. لا يقدر أن يطهر. [FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][/FONT]
   وفي كل هذا تهدف الدسقولية إلى تأكيد صلاح الطبيعة الإنسانية وإلى رفض الأفكار اليهودية وعدم العودة إلى الطقوس العتيقة التي أُبطلت في المسيح: [فلا تتحفظوا من الأعمال الناموسية والطبيعية، وتظنوا أنكم تتنجسون بها، ولا تطالبوا اعتزالات اليهود، والغطس كل قليل والتطهير إذا اقتربتم إلى الأموات] [FONT=&quot][15][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وتواصل الدسقولية استخلاص النتائج المترتبة على نقطة البداية وهي أن[FONT=&quot] الإنسان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]–[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في روحه وجسده – بما فيه من وظائف طبيعية لأعضائه، إنما[/FONT][FONT=&quot] خلق حسناً، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وترفض[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اعتبار الرجل أو المرأة في هذه المناسبات في حالة نجاسة كالناموس وتستند في هذا إلى أمرين:[/FONT][/FONT]
 ·      *[FONT=&quot]أولاً*[FONT=&quot] أنه في جميع هذه الحالات لا يُفارق الروح القدس الإنسان[/FONT][/FONT]
 ·      *[FONT=&quot]وثانياً*[FONT=&quot] أن هذه الأنشطة هي من الوظائف الطبيعية لأعضاء الجسد التي تحقق منافع له حسب طبيعة الخلق الذي يتوافق مع طبيعة الجسد وحياته على الأرض.[/FONT][/FONT]
==========
   [FONT=&quot]وتضع الدسقولية تساؤل هام للغاية ونحن بالضرورة نضع نفس ذات السؤال عينه ونقول: هل الزوج والزوجة في تلك الساعات أو الأيام التي يصيرون فيها على واحد من هذه الحالات (سواء في قربهما الزيجي الطبيعي أو ساعات إفرازات الجسد الطبيعية دون تدخل الإرادة) يحق لهما أن [يستعفون عن أن يصلوا أو يأخذوا من شكر الأسرار أو لا يلمسون شيئاً من أسفار الكتب المقدسة][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وتجيب الدسقولية على كل من يوافق فكرة الامتناع قائلة: [فقد صاروا مقفرين (مثل القفر الفارغ) من الروح القدس الكائن الدائم كل حين للمؤمنين.. لأن الروح القدس لا يُفارق أحداً من المسيحيين من المعمودية للموت] [FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وتُطبق الدسقولية هذا المبدأ على المرأة في حالاتها الخاصة، فتُخاطبها قائلةً: [لكن الروح (القدس) ساكن فيكِ بغير افتراق لأنه ليس بمحصور في مكان واحد. فيجب عليكِ أن تُصلي كل حين، وتنالي من الشكر، وتغتنمي حلول الروح القدس عليكِ] [FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فهذه الحالات: [الزواج كالناموس أو الدم القاطر أو فيض الحلم (الاحتلام بدون تدخل الإرادة أو بسبب إثارة شهوة في القلب وتعامل معها في الفكر) لا تقدر أن تفرق (تفارق) منا الروح القدس. بل (ما) يطرد (أو يُطفئ) الروح القدس فقط أمر مخالف ونفاق] [FONT=&quot][18][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وتعتبر الدسقولية أن هذه الأمور كلها (تطهير طبيعي حسب إفرازها) [FONT=&quot][19]، وما يحدث للمرأة إنما هو [لأجل منفعة وعافية] [FONT=&quot][20][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]على أن الدسقولية تعود فتستدرك آخذه في الاعتبار الحالة الصحية أو النفسية التي تكون عليها النساء في تلك الحالات الخاصة، فتقول أثناء هذه الفترة [يكن بالأكثر غير متحركات وجالسات في البيت كل حين] [FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]والأمر الهام التي تُريد الدسقولية أن تؤكده على النقيض من دعاوي المتهودين والغنوصيين الذين يحقرون الأجساد، لذلك تؤكد الدسقولية بل والمسيحية عموماً بأن الإنسان بروحه وجسده خُلِقَ صالحاً وليس فيه – أثناء أداء وظائفه جسمه الطبيعية – أي نجاسة أو قُبح أو دنس، وتورد تأكيداً لذلك ما حدث مع نازفة الدم (مع أن نزيفها كان مرض وليس شيء طبيعي) التي لم يرذلها الرب حينما مست هدب ثوبة لأجل الخلاص والشفاء ولم يوجه لها أية ملامة قط، بل وعلى العكس من ذلك فقد شفاها وقال لها: [إيمانك خلصك] [FONT=&quot][22][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ونذكر ما قاله الأنبا ساويرس ابن المقفع أسقف الأشمونين [FONT=&quot][23] في المقال الثامن من كتابه (الدُّر الثمين في إيضاح الدين)، وكان يتحدث عن الصوم قائلاً: [لما جاء ربنا يسوع المسيح وحلنا من رباط ناموس التوراة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وربطنا بنيره الحلو الخفيف، لم يأمرنا أن نعتزل عن نسائنا ثلاثة أيام قبل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أن نسمع كلامه كما فعل ببني إسرائيل [FONT=&quot][24][/FONT]. ولا جعلنا نتنجس بسبب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الرقاد مع الزوجة ولا منعنا عن الرقاد معها ولا أحوجنا إلى حميم الماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بسبب الرقاد معها، ولا بسبب الجنابة، ولا منعنا عن الصلاة، ولا من دخول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكنيسة بسبب ذلك كما فعل ببني إسرائيل. بل خفف علينا نيره وحلل لنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ناموسه لكي نستطيع أن نحمله. *وقال إنها ليست نجاسة بل فطر [FONT=&quot][25][/FONT]*. والذي يفطر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لا يمتنع عن الصلاة من أجل أنه فاطر، ولا من دخوله الكنيسة، ولا عن حضور[/FONT][FONT=&quot]القداس – بل عن تنـاول القربـان فقط][FONT=&quot][26][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عموماً نجد أن الأنبا ساويرس يستند على ما قاله القديس بولس الرسول من أن المضجع غير نجس: ليكن الزواج مُكرماً عند كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس، وأما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله [FONT=&quot][27]، كما يُقدم التعليم بشأن زوال فرائض الطهارة اليهودية الطقسية في عبارات تُشبه ما أوردته الدسقولية، لأن بمجيء الرب وتتميم الخلاص لم يعد هناك حاجة للطقس اليهودي بكل ما فيه من اغتسالات بكافة أنواعها، لأن الرب أبطل كل شيء من جهة الرمز، وتمم الخلاص بذبيحه نفسه وطهر المسكونة كلها بدمه الشافي، واعطانا قوة تطهير تفوق كل اغتسالات الجسد الطقسية، التي لم نعد بحاجة إليها على وجه الإطلاق [FONT=&quot][28][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
طبعاً البعض حينما يستحم بسبب هذه الحالات فهو لا يستحم ليطهر قلبه ولا لكي يستحق أن ينال شيئاً من الله بسبب التزامه، أو حتى ليستحق الصلاة أو التقدُّم لنوال الأسرار الإلهية، بل (حسب ظنه) يعتبره احتراماً وتقديراً لله الذي سيقف أمامه سواء في مخدعه أو في أي مكان (وهذا جيد بالطبع)، ولكن يوجد أُناس ليس لديهم الماء ليستحموا والله سيقبلهم بالطبع لأنهم يتقون الله، فهم لم يستهينوا بالله القدوس بل يكرمونه ويحترمونه بكل قلبهم ويحفظون وصاياه، ولا يظن أحد أن بحميم الجسد ينال طهارة داخليه وقداسة، أو يكون أمام الله أفضل من غيره، لأن الله لا ينظر للخارج إنما ينظر لكل ما يصدر من الداخل، أي الخارج من القلب فقط.
   عموماً علينا أن لا نضع تعليماً من عندنا حسب فكرنا وما نرتاح إليه ونتمم بعض الأعمال الطقسية التي بحسب العهد القديم وكأننا نُكفَّر عن أخطائنا لأن ذبيحة ربنا يسوع أكثر جداً من كفاية، فلا يصح إطلاقاً أن نُعلِّم أو نعيش بما لا يتوافق مع روح بشارة الإنجيل، ونؤكد على التعليم اليهودي على أشكال طهارة الجسد خارجياً وندَّعي اننا حُماة الحق، فنُبطل عمل المسيح الخلاصي بسبب أننا لم نعرف الحق حسب الإعلان الإلهي في ملء الزمان، ونجعل الناس تظن أن هيكل جسدها الذي يسكنه الروح القدس فيه ما هو مخالف ومتعارض مع عمل الله، لأن هذه إهانة للروح القدس الذي يسكن هياكلنا، لأنه لن يُفارقنا قط، ولا هو أضعف من أن يُطهرنا داخلاً وخارجاً، كما أن إفرازات الجسد الطبيعية لا تحزنه بل الخطية والتمسك بها والتي لا نُريد أن نُقدم توبة عنها لأننا نميل إليها ونحب لذتها القاتلة للنفس، فهذا هو الذي يحزنه ويطفأه فينا فقط وفقط لا غير.
   فالله حينما أعطانا عين الجسد للنظر بها، لم يعطيها لنا لكي ننظر لنشتهي فنُخطئ، لأن العيب ليس في العين بل في شهوات القلب الخفي، كما أنه حينما تمتد أيدينا للإثم أو تُسرع أقدامنا لخطية، فالعيب ليس في اليد ولا القدم ولا أي من أعضاء الجسد ولا أي من غرائزه ولا إفرازاته الطبيعية، العيب فقط في ميل القلب الخفي، لأن الجسد أداة النفس، لذلك علينا أن نكف عن الادعاء أن الخطية أو المشكلة في الجسد أو أعضاؤه أو غرائزه أو إفرازاته، ونحوِّل أنظارنا للداخل، فننظر لعيب القلب الداخلي وإرادة نفوسنا المنحرفة، لكي نتوب توبة صادقة أمام الله الحي.
==========
فالله لن يقبل أن نقول على أنه أعطانا ما يفتح علينا باب الخطية والدنس، مثلما فعل آدم حينما أخطأ وقال للرب: المرأة التي أعطيتني هي التي جعلتني أُخطئ، فألقى التهمة على الله – ليُبرر نفسه – كما نفعلها نحن أيضاً حينما نقول: أن الله أعطانا ما يتناسب مع سقوطنا من جهة أنه زرع فينا الجنس ليكون مناسباً لطردنا من الفردوس، أو أنه زرعه منذ الخلق لأنه يعلم أننا سنخطئ وأعطانا ما يتناسب مع حياتنا على الأرض من جهة التوافق في خطايانا، ثم نعود نتحدث بمفارقة غريبة ونقول أن الزواج سرّ كنسي  مُقدس، فهذا كلام خطير يؤكد على أن الخطية خاطئة جداً وأننا نحتاج لوعي وسرعة في تقديم توبة عن هذا الجرم الخطير لأنها خطية عظيمة لا تُحتمل، لأننا نتهم الله مباشرة بأنه هو سبب خطايانا الشخصية لننفي مسئوليتنا ونلقيها على الله بطريقة ملتوية، كأنه أعطانا سبب لعدم قربنا منا، طبعاً هذا غير اننا نحتقر معموديتنا والزواج الذي يتم في الكنائس.
   فلنتب الآن فوراً ولنكف عن هذا التجديف المُريع والمفزع، حينما نتحدث عن إفرازات الجسد بأنها مانع قوي لا يجعلنا نقترب من الله الحي، وكأن دم المسيح الرب أضعف من أن يقوم بتطهيرنا، أو أن إفرازات الجسد ستندس المذبح أو الكنيسة؛ ما هذا التجديف المنطوق بغير وعي، منذ متى والشمس حينما تدخل بنورها للأماكن المظلمة والخربة تتأثر بها، بل على العكس، فبكون الشمس هي الأقوى والأكثر إيجابية، فهي التي تؤثر على تلك الأماكن وتقتل جراثيمها وميكروباتها وتطرد الأمراض وتعطي الصحة والعافية، فأن كانت الشمس الطبيعية تقوم بذلك وتبدد الظلام أيضاً وتُلاشيه، فكم يكون شمس البرّ الذي ظهر في ملئ الزمان ليعطي شفاء وعافية وصحة روحية قوية مع حياة أبدية لا تزول، لأنه هو القيامة والحياة الذي يُقيم الميت بعد أن أنتن وفسد بالتمام، فهو الذي غلب الموت والموت لم يستطيع أن يُمسكه، وأنهى الظلمة التي لم تستطع أن تقوى عليه بل هربت منه:
   + ولكم أيها المتقون اسمي تشرق شمس البرّ *والشفاء* في أجنحتها أو (أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُتَّقُونَ اسْمِي فَتُشْرِقُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَمْسُ الْبِرِّ حَامِلَةً فِي أَجْنِحَتِهَا الشِّفَاءَ)[FONT=&quot][29]؛ صيانة من العثار ومعونة عند السقوط، هو (الرب) يُعلي النفس ويُنير العينين، يمنح *الشفاء* والحياة والبركة[FONT=&quot][30][/FONT]؛ وطلبوا إليه أن يلمسوا هدب ثوبه فقط، فجميع الذين *لمسوه نالوا الشفاء*[FONT=&quot][31][/FONT]؛ فالجموع إذ علموا تبعوه فقبلهم وكلمهم عن ملكوت الله والمحتاجون إلى الشفاء *شفاهم*[FONT=&quot][32][/FONT]؛ لأن الإنسان الذي صارت فيه *آية الشفاء هذه كان له أكثر من أربعين سنة*[FONT=&quot][33][/FONT][/FONT]
===============
         [FONT=&quot][1] [FONT=&quot](لاويين 12: 6 – 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1كورنثوس 2: 6 – 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] [FONT=&quot](1بطرس1: 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] [FONT=&quot](عبرانيين 9: 13و 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم عن شرح رسالة العبرانيين العظة 15 ص235 – 236)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] [FONT=&quot](تكوين 1: 27و 28)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] [FONT=&quot](1كورنثوس 7: 8 – 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] [FONT=&quot](1تيموثاوس 4: 1 – 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][9] [FONT=&quot](أعمال17: 28و 29)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](Migne XXVI,1169,1176)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهذا يوضح مفهوم قصد داود النبي الذي يُشرح على غير معناه إذ يتصور البعض أن الإنسان يولد وهو حامل خطية والديه، لذلك نجد التلاميذ سألوا الرب عن المولود أعمى قالين: يا معلم من أخطأ هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى؟ فقال لهم الرب: لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه (يوحنا 9: 2، 3)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (On Lev.Hom.8,3,(2),(5)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (دسقولية 33: 112)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (دسقولية 33: 120 – 121)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (دسقولية 33: 122)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (دسقولية 33: 98)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (دسقولية 33: 99و 103)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][18][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (دسقولية 100 – 101 – 102 و106)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][19][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (دسقولية 104)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][20][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (دسقولية 113)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (دسقولية 33: 115)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][22][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أنظر دسقولية 33: 115)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][23][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (قرية الأشمونين هي إحدى القرى التابعة لمركز [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ملوي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بمحافظة المنيا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جمهورية مصر العربية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حسب إحصاءات سنة 2006، بلغ إجمالي السكان في الأشمونين 12650 نسمة، وهي تجاور أطلال مدينة "خمون" الفرعونية (والتي سماها الإغريق: هيرموبوليس ماجنا). والأشمونين ذات تاريخ قديم حيث كانت مزدهرة على طول التاريخ الفرعوني والعصر اليوناني الروماني، وما زال بها بعض الآثار الفرعونية واليونانية)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][24][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 19: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][25][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (طبعاً لا يوجد كلام للرب يسوع عن موضوع الفطر أو غيره في الكتاب المقدس، ولا حتى الرسل تحدثوا عن أن هذا فطر، لكنه رأي الأنبا ساويرس الشخصي الذي لم يُذكر لا في الإنجيل ولا الرسائل الرسولية، فهو رأيه الخاص الذي اتفق عليه البعض أيضاً، لأن في القرون الأولى وعلى أيام الرسل لم يكن قنن الصوم قبل الإفخارستيا ليتحدثوا عن الفطر ويمنعوا من الاشتراك في الأسرار، ولكنه لم يستند في كلامه على آية أو قول واحد في الأناجيل يتحدث على أن الإفرازات الطبيعية فطر، لأنه لم يُذكر آية بهذا المعنى ولا يُعلم من أين أتى بأن الرب قال أن هذا فطر)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][26] (الدر الثمين في إيضاح الدين، طبعة مدارس التربية الكنسية بكنيسة رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل بطوسن شبرا، صفحة 172 – 177)                                                                  [/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][27] (عبرانيين 13: 4)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][28] (أنظر تعليم الرسل، الدسقولية صفحة 267 – 269)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][29] (ملاخي 4: 2)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][30] (سيراخ 34: 20)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][31] (متى 14: 36)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][32] (لوقا 9: 11)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][33] (أعمال 4: 22)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2020)

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*تابع ثالثاً**: ذبيحة الخطية **חַטָּאת** وشروط تقديمها*​ *[FONT=&quot]+ **[FONT=&quot]مناسبات أُخرى لتقديم ذبيحة الخطية*​*[FONT=&quot] +*​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]+ بالنسبة لختان الطفل في اليوم الثامن +*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أما بالنسبة لختان الطفل في اليوم الثامن، ولماذا اليوم الثامن على الأخص، لأن الختان علامة عهد بين الله وشعبه بني إسرائيل، سلَّمه الله لإبراهيم كما نراه في (تكوين 17: 9 – 14)، ثم أكده لموسى في شريعة تطهير المرأة بعد ولادة الأطفال وذلك في (لاويين 12: 3)، وكان الختان يتم بقطع الغلاف اللحمي الخارجي دائرياً من عضو الذكورة في الطفل الذكر فقط، وذلك كعلامة عهد خاصة بين الله وكل فرد من بني إسرائيل ليكونوا له [مملكة كهنة وأمة مقدسة] وكختم لبرّ الإيمان الذي آمن به إبراهيم بالله، حينما قدم ابنه إسحق وحيده ذبيحة لطاعة الله بالحب وثقه منه بأن الله قادر أن يُقيمه من بين الأموات لأنه أعطاه وعد في اسحق، وقد كان الختان بهذا المفهوم الروحي إشارة ورمزاً لقطع جسم خطايا البشرية، وخلع الإنسان العتيق، ولبس الجديد، وذلك بالاشتراك في موت المسيح وقيامته بالمعمودية، كما عبر عن ذلك القديس الشهيد يوستين قائلاً: [إن الوصية بطقس الختان التي تأمر بأن يُختتن الأطفال في اليوم الثامن، كانت *رمزاً أو مثالاً* للختان الحقيقي للخلاص من الخطية والشرّ، بواسطة قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح من بين الأموات في اليوم الأول من الأسبوع (الأحد)، الذي بالرغم من بقائه مُعتبراً الأول لكل الأيام إلا أنه يُدعى الثامن (بعد مرور سبعة أيام الأسبوع التي تُمثل أيام الخلقة الأولى[FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]؛ وقد أُختتن المسيح الرب أيضاً في اليوم الثامن لكي يُتمم الناموس، ولكي بختانه يُكمل لنا الخلاص ويهبنا الختانة الروحية بموته وقيامته، ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير عامود الدين: [في اليوم الثامن، إذن، اختُتن المسيح وتقبل اسمه[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]، لأن عندنا، أي بهذا، خلَّصنا بواسطته وفيه. كما قيل: "وبه أيضاً خُتنتم ختاناً غير مصنوع بيد، بخلع جسم خطايا البشرية، بختان المسيح. مدفونين معه في المعمودية، التي فيها أُقمتم أيضاً معه[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] أي أنه كما كان موت المسيح من أجلنا وكانت قيامته (أيضاً من أجلنا) كذلك كانت ختانته] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبتأسيس المعمودية التي يتم فيها الختان الروحي، حيث يُخلع جسد الخطية ويلبس الخليقة الجديدة بالروح القدس ويتم الختم الإلهي للاتحاد بالله، ينتهي عهد ختان اللحم تماماً [FONT=&quot]وإلى الأبد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وفي ذلك يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [ولكن بعد ختانة المسيح انتهى هذا الطقس إلى الأبد، وذلك بدخول المعمودية التي كان طقس الختان يرمز لها. لأنه بسبب المعمودية لا نعود نُمارس طقس الختان بعد] [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]طبعاً الختان اليوم ليس لهُ أي علاقة بأي طقس إلزامي في المسيحية ولا الإنجيل ولا الكنيسة، ولا في أي طائفة من الطوائف المسيحية – [FONT=&quot]سواء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التقليدية أو الغير تقليدية – في العالم كله، لأن ما يهمنا هو ختان القلب بالروح[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT]، لذلك لا يوجد إلزام (بشكل مُطلق) لموضوع معمودية الطفل في اليوم الثامن إذ أنه لا يوجد في الكنيسة ما هو مرتبط بطقس العهد القديم إطلاقاً[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 *·      **[FONT=&quot](ب‌) **[FONT=&quot]بعد الشفاء من البَرَص[/FONT]*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]كان الأبرص[FONT=&quot][8] (وهو المصاب بالجُزام) يُقدم في اليوم الثامن لتطهيره خروفين ونعجة وتقدِّمة دقيق ذبائح إثم وخطية ومحرقة. أما إذا كان فقيراً فكان يُقدم فرخي حمام أو يمامتين.[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
 *·      **[FONT=&quot](جـ‌) **[FONT=&quot]بعد التطهير من نجاسة سيل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]كان يُقدم كل من تنجس بسيل يمامتين أو فرخي حمام (وهي غالباً ناتجة عن مرض جنسي بسبب الخطايا الجنسية)[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
         [FONT=&quot][1] [FONT=&quot](Justin Mart.,Dial.with Trypho)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] [FONT=&quot](لوقا 2: 21)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] [FONT=&quot] (كولوسي 2: 11و 12).[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] [FONT=&quot](عن شرح القديس كيرلس الكبير لإنجيل لوق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ا)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] [FONT=&quot](شرح القديس كيرلس الكبير لإنجيل لوقا 2: 21)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] [FONT=&quot](رومية 2: 29)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] ولو أن بعض الكنائس التقليدية بتأكد على المعمودية في اليوم الثامن لكي ترسخ في الأذهان قيامة الرب في اليوم الثامن أي بعد اليوم السابع أي الدخول في عهد الراحة الأبدي، لأن الخليقة العتيقة مضت والكل في المسيح صار جديداً يحيا في راحته الحقيقية شخص ربنا يسوع.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] أنظر الكتاب الثاني – ذبيحة المحرقة [/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][9] [FONT=&quot](لاويين 14: 19و 22و 30)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][10] أنظر الكتاب الثاني – ذبيحة المحرقة – إذ قد تم شرح فيها موضوع السيل.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][11] [FONT=&quot](أنظر لاويين 15: 14و 15و 30)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2020)

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*تابع ثالثاً**: ذبيحة الخطية **חַטָּאת** وشروط تقديمها*​ *[FONT=&quot]+ **[FONT=&quot]مناسبات أُخرى لتقديم ذبيحة الخطية*​*[FONT=&quot] 
*​​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*(د)** إذا تنجس نذير في أيام نذره*
   كان يُقدم يمامتين أو فرخي حمام، أحدهما ذبيحة خطية والآخر ذبيحة محرقة للتكفير عنه. ومتى تمت أيام نذره كان عليه أن يُقدِّم للرب نعجة واحدة حولية صحيحة ذبيحة خطية[1]، ولكي نفهم موضوع تنجيس نذير لابد من أن نفهم ما *معنى نذير **נדר* (nâdar)
   كلمة نذير تأتي بمعنى إيجابي (على نحو ثابت – بشكل لا يقبل الجدل – على نحو واثق من نفسه) للقيام بإعطاء شيء لله[2]، وهي تعني (أخذ وعد وعهد (بقسم) على نفسه بالتزام[3] لا رجعة فيه[4])، وهي مثلها مثل تقدمة ذبيحة المحرقة تُقدَّم كاملة كما هي بكل تدقيق ولا رجعة فيها[5]، أي تُعتبر مثل من ذبح ذبيحة فحياتها لا تُرد لأنها رُفعت وقُدِّمت طوعاً بالنية أولاً ثم تم ذبحها فعلياً.
==========
   عموماً كلمة "*نذير*" في اللغة العربية مأخوذة من الفعل العبري "نذر" وهي تأتي بمعاني مترابطة مع بعضها البعض: [فنَدَرَ الشّخصُ الشّيءَ = أوجبَه على نفسه والتزم به بكل دقة كما هو دون زيادة أو نقصان، نذر نفسَه = خصّصها وأفرّغها وجعلها وقفاً على من أنذر نفسه لهُ][6]، ولذلك فهي تأتي بمعنى "تكريس" أو "تخصُّص" أي كفعل "تخصيص تام"، وهذا يعني البيع التام، أي تسليم الملكية لآخر بعقد قانوني مُلزم يستحيل الرجوع عنه: أيُّ رَجلٍ نَذَرَ نَذرًا للرّبِّ، أو حلَفَ يَمينًا فألزَمَ نفْسَهُ شيئًا، فلا يرجعُ عَنهُ (فلا يُخلِف قَولَه) بل حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا خَرَجَ مِنْ فَمِهِ يَفْعَلُ (يعمَلُ بكُلِّ ما نطَقَ بهِ أو يَعمَلْ بِحَسَبِ كُلِّ ما خَرَجَ من فَمِه أو يَفِيَ بِكَلاَمِهِ وَيُنَفِّذَ كُلَّ مَا تَعَهَّدَ بِهِ)"[7]
==========
   ويُذكر موضوع النذر لله كثيراً في الكتاب المقدس، وخاصة في العهد القديم، وعلى الأخص في سفر المزامير. ولم يكن النذر أمر توجيهي من الشريعة كإلزام مفروض، أي أنه ليس قانون تشريعي مُلزم في العهد القديم، بل هو أمر يعتبر تطوعي من الشخص نفسه بدون أي قانون أو نص في الشريعة أو حتى طلب من الله إلا في حالات خاصة كما سوف نرى، وذلك على خلاف تقديم العشور والذبائح والتقديمات وحفظ السبت والختان التي أمرت بهما الشريعة كأفعال إلزامية للجميع، وليست اختياريه حسب وصية الله.
==========
   وبالرغم من ذلك فقد وضعت الشريعة مبادئ مُحددة للنذر لمن يحب (باختياره حسب رغبته الشخصية بكامل إرادته) أن ينذر شيئاً للرب. فالنذر الذي ينذره الرجل أو السيدة، أو الأرملة.. الخ، لا يجوز نقصه أو النكوص عن الوفاء به لأنهُ مقدَّم لله الحي كسيد عظيم جداً لا يُصح أن يُقدَّم له ما هو معيوب أو ناقص أو الرجوع فيه كأنه مُقدَّم لأي شخص أقل من أن يُحترم أو يُقدَّر، لذلك من الخطورة أن نُقدِّم شيئاً ما لله باستهتار أو نقص أو بدون وعي منا أو إدراك لمن نُقدم أو لماذا نُقدم، لأنه ينبغي أن تكون التقدمة بقرار غير مُتسرع أو بمجرد انفعال عاطفي بدون إدراك أو وعي وتفكير مُتعقل وعزيمة إرادة واعية جداً.
==========
   أما إذا صدر النذر من فتاة دون مشورة أبيها، أو من امرأة دون مشورة زوجها، فكان من حق الأب أو الزوج متى سمع النذر أن يُثبته أو يُلغيه في يوم سماعه بحسب المكتوب: وكلم موسى رؤوس أسباط بني إسرائيل قائلاً هذا ما أمر به الرب. إذا نذر رجل نذراً للرب أو أقسم قسماً أن يُلزم نفسه بلازم فلا ينقض كلامه حسب كل ما خرج من فمه يفعل.وأما المرأة فإذا نذرت نذراً للرب والتزمت بلازم في بيت أبيها في صِباها.وسمع أبوها نذرها واللازم الذي ألزمت نفسها به، فأن سكت أبوها لها ثبتت كل نذورها وكل لوازمها التي ألزمت نفسها بها تثبت. وأن نهاها أبوها يوم سمعه (عن نذرها) فكل نذورها ولوازمها التي ألزمت نفسها بها *لا تثبت والرب يصفح عنها لأن أباها قد نهاها*. وأن كانت لزوج ونذورها عليها أو نطق شفتيها الذي ألزمت نفسها به. *وسمع زوجها فأن سكت* في يوم سمعه ثبتت نذورها ولوازمها التي ألزمت نفسها بها تثبت. *وأن نهاها رجلها *في يوم سمعه فسخ نذرها الذي عليها ونُطق شفتيها الذي ألزمت نفسها به والرب يصفح عنها. وأما نذر أرملة أو مُطلقة فكل ما ألزمت نفسها به يثبت عليها. ولكن أن نذرت في بيت زوجها أو ألزمت نفسها بلازم بقسم. وسمع زوجها فأن سكت لها ولم ينهها ثبتت كل نذورها وكل لازم ألزمت نفسها به يثبت. وأن فسخها زوجها في يوم سمعه فكل ما خرج من شفتيها من نذورها أو لوازم نفسها لا يثبت قد فسخها زوجها والرب يصفح عنها. كل نذر وكل قسم التزام لإذلال النفس زوجها يثبته وزوجها يفسخه. وأن سكت لها زوجها من يوم إلى يوم فقد أثبت كل نذورها أو كل لوازمها التي عليها أثبتها لأنه سكت لها في يوم سمعه. فأن فسخها بعد سمعه فقد حمل ذنبها[8]
==========
   لذلك وحتى اليوم وفي العهد الجديد قد رأت الكنيسة نفس ذات الأمر بروح القانون الإلهي، وذلك بكون الله لا يتغير ولا فرق ما بين العهدين *من الجهة الأدبية والأخلاقية وليست الطقسية*، فبكون الأب هو المسئول أمام الله عن أولاده القُصرّ، لأنهم لم يبلغوا بعد ولم يصلوا لحد النضوج ليتخذوا مواقفهم بإرادة واعية بغير تسرع عاطفي وبكل تعقل وفهم وتدقيق مع إدراك، فمن حقه أن يلغي نذرهم الذي نذروه بتسرع واندفاع المراهقة وعدم دراسة الأمور ورؤيتها جيداً بتعقل، حتى لو كان النذر من مصروفهم الشخصي، فهو بمسئولية تجاههم أمام الله يُرشدهم للصالح والصحيح حسب ما أعطاه الله من حكمة وتقوى، ليربيهم في التقوى ويوجههم للحق ويجعلهم ينضجوا ليصلوا لطريق التعقل ويصبحوا مسئولين عن أنفسهم باتزان عقلي وقياس الأمور وحسابها بدقة، لأنه لو تركهم لهواهم الشخصي سيُدمر حياتهم، وأيضاً كون الزوج مع زوجته جسداً واحداً فلا يصح للزوجة أو حتى للزوج أن ينذر أحدهما شيئاً أو يُقدم أي عطية أمام الله بدون اتفاقه مع الآخر لتكون التقدمة أمام الله صحيحة وكاملة ومُلزمة كما رأينا في سفر العدد.
==========
 *+ **سبب تقديم النذر كما هو واضح في الكتاب المقدس*​   نرى في سفر المزامير تعهدات الناذرين بوفاء نذورهم، وذلك كاعتراف بفضل الله عليهم وتقديمهم مشاعر شكرهم الخاص وتمجيدهم للرب الذي أحسن إليهم بدون أي استحقاق، بل هو فيض نعمة الله عليهم ورحمته، وهم يقدمون الشكر والحمد عملياً في الحياة الواقعية المُعاشه بالنذر
   ·      مِن قِبَلك تسبيحي في الجماعة العظيمة. أُوفي بنذوري (الكاملة) قُدام خائفيه (أتقِيائِكَ)[9]؛ اللهم عليَّ نذورك، أُوفي ذبائح شكر thank-offerings لك (أو عليَ نُذورٌ يا اللهُ، سأُوفيها ذبائحَ حَمدٍ لكَ)، لأنك نجيت نفسي من الموت. نعم، ورجلَيَّ من الزَّلق[10]؛ هكذا أُرنم (أرتل بموسيقى) لاسمك إلى الأبد لوفاء (أوفي دائماً) نذوري يوماً فيوماً[11]؛ أدخل إلى بيتك بمحرقـات، أوفيـك نذوري التي نطقت بها شفتـاي، وتكلَّم بهـا فمي في ضيقي[12]؛ ماذا أردُّ للرب من أجل كل حسناته لي؟ كأس الخلاص أتناول، وباسم الرب أدعو. أُوفي نذوري للرب مقابل كل شعبه[13]
==========
   طبعاً كل ما ذكرناه يتناسب لأي عطية تُقدم لله، ولكن يوجد من ينذر نفسه للرب، بمعنى أنه يكرس حياته لهُ في عبادة نسكية وواجبات والتزامات شخصية يُقدمها طوعاً وباختياره الخاص حسب ما اختار من منهج يحيا به (ويكمل مسيرته الروحية) على الأرض، وهو يقدم نفسه إما طول الحياة أو لزمان محدد حسب اختيار كل واحد كنوع من الاعتكاف ونذر النفس للرب لمدة محددة، وقد تكلم الكتاب المقدس عن نذر الأشخاص بطرق متنوعة مثل:
=====
 *1 – إما أن يكون نَذر الشخص من قِبَل الله نفسه (حسب مشيئته لتدبير ما)*، مثل شمشون: وكان رجل من صرعة من عشيرة الدانيين اسمه منوح وامرأته عاقر لم تلد. فتراءى ملاك الرب للمرأة وقال لها ها أنت عاقر لم تلدي ولكنك تحبلين وتلدين أبناً. والآن فاحذري ولا تشربي خمراً ولا مسكراً ولا تأكلي شيئاً نجساً. فها أنك تحبلين وتلدين أبناً ولا يَعلُ موسى (موس حلاقة) رأسه لأن الصبي يكون نذيراً لله من البطن وهو يبدأ يخلص إسرائيل من يد الفلسطينيين.[14]

   وأيضاً في حالة يوحنا المعمدان: لأنه يكون عظيماً أمام الرب (في عيني الرب أو في تقديره – تقديره في عيني الرب) وخمراً ومُسكراً لا يشرب ومن بطن أمه[15] يمتلئ من الروح القدس (وهي علامة تكريس وتخصيص كامل للرب للوظيفة وعمل خاص كما ترد في الآية التي بعدها في أنه: يرد كثيرين من بني إسرائيل، ويتقدم أمامه "أمام الرب" بروح إيليا وقوته، ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء، والعُصاة إلى فكر الأبرار، لكي يُهيئ للرب شعباً مُستعداً)[16]
=====
 *2 – أو أن يَنذر الوالدان (الأبوين) أولادهم للرب*، كما نذرت حنَّة صموئيل النبي ليكون للرب ليس لمدة معينة، بل وهبته بالكامل لله وحده طول حياته: ونذرت نذراً وقالت يا رب الجنود أن نظرت نظراً إلى مذلة أَمَتك وذكرتني ولم تنس أَمَتك (عبدتك) بل أعطيت أَمَتك زرع بشر فإني أُعطيه للرب كل أيام حياته ولا يعلو رأسه موسى (كشروط النذير)[17]
=====
 *3 – أو أن يَنذر الإنسان نفسه للرب فترة من حياته*، وذلك كما جاء في شريعة النذير كما ذكرناها في سفر العدد. وبالطبع نجد أن الشريعة لا تُحدد المدة التي ينذر فيها الشخص نفسه لله، إذ أن الأرجح أن هذه المُدة كان يُحددها الشخص بنفسه. وتذكر "المِشْنا اليهودية" أن المُدة كانت عادة ثلاثين يوماً أو ستين يوماً.
   ونجد عموماً أن كلمة "*نذر*" لم ترد في العهد الجديد سوى مرتين، وكانت مرتبطة بالقديس بولس الرسول: وأما بولس فلبث أيضاً أياماً كثيرة ثم ودع الإخوة وسافر في البحر إلى سورية ومعه بريسكلا وأكيلا بعدما حلق رأسه في كنخريا لأنه كان عليه نذر؛ فافعل هذا الذي نقول لك عندنا أربعة رجال عليهم نذر.[18]
==========
   طبعاً لن ندخل في شرح الملابسات في هذه الآيات التي يطول شرحها والذي اختلف حولها مفسرين وشراح كثيرين، ولكننا نركز فقط على شريعة النذير لنفهم ما هو التنجيس الذي يحدث ولماذا تقدم ذبيحة خطية عنها، ولسنا في صدد شرح سفر أعمال الرسل وتفسير هذا الموقف، ولكن عموماً بالرغم من أن النذور كانت سائدة في العهد القديم كتعبير عن الورع والتقوى، إلا أنها أخذت في العهد الجديد صورة أكثر اتساعاً بتكريس الحياة كلها للرب تحت أي مُسمى، سواء كانت رهبنة، أو تبتلاً، أو خدمة.. الخ؛ مع أن أساسها هو تكريس القلب كلياً، لأن محبة المسيح وبذله لنفسه من أجل خلاصنا قد اسرتنا وصارت محبته تحصرنا، فلم نَعُد مِلكاً لأنفسنا بل للذي مات لأجلنا وقام: لأنكم قد اشتُريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله في أجسادكم وفي أرواحكم التي هي لله[19]
==========
   عموماً لكي نفهم ما المعنى المقصود بتنجيس النذير لا بُدَّ من أن نتعرَّف على شريعة النذير والتزاماته، التي أن كسرها تدنس ويحتاج ذبيحة خطية وذبيحة إثم كما سوف نشرحها فيما بعد، وهذه هي شريعة النذير والتزاماته كما هي موجودة في سفر العدد الإصحاح السادس:
 1 – لا يشرب خمراً أو يأكل حتى من ثمار الكرمة (العنب) (6: 3و 4)
 2 – لا يحلق شعر رأسه (6: 5)
 3 – لا يتنجس لأجل ميت (6: 6 – 8)   ​   عموماً المعنى العام والمقصود من وراء هذا كله، بأنها توضح أن فترة نذر النفس للرب، هي فترة التصاق بالرب وحده وتكريس الحياة لعبادته، فهي إذن تستلزم النسك والزهد وترك مباهج العالم بكل ما فيه، وبما أن المُسكر يُفسد ذهن الإنسان ويفقده توازنه، فمن اللائق أن يُمتنع عن الخمر المُسكر، وأي نوع يؤدي إلى السُكر وغيبة الوعي أو عدم الاتزان. من أجل ذلك أوصى القديس بولس الرسول أهل كنيسة أفسس قائلاً: ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح.[20]؛ وأحب أن أربط هذا الكلام بإنجيل لوقا في كلامة عن القديس يوحنا المعمدان: لأنه يكون عظيماً أمام الرب (في عيني الرب أو في تقديره – تقديره في عيني الرب) وخمراً ومُسكراً لا يشرب، ومن بطن أمه يمتلئ من الروح القدس.[21]؛ وفي أيام انتهاء نذر النذير مُصرح له أن يشرب خمراً (في العهد القديم) كإشارة على الفرح الروحي بالرب، وأنه تمم هذا النذر بمسرة قلبه وأمانة بحرية شخصية مسئولة وليس غصباً عن إرادته أو تحت أي نوع من أنواع الضغط.
==========
   وبالنسبة لترك الشعر بلا أي حلاقة أو هندمة أو تنظيم وترتيب، فهو علامة ظاهرة أمام الناس أنه شخص مخصص للرب وحده، كما أن حلاقة الشعر بالنسبة للرجل يُعتبر نوع من أنواع الزينة والشكل المُهندم أمام الناس والمجتمع وإظهار رجولته، ولكن لكونه للرب وحده يعطي ذاته فأنه لا يهتم بمباهج الحياة ورؤية الناس لشكله او شخصه: أم ليست الطبيعة نفسها تُعلمكم أن الرجل أن كان يرخي (يربي ويطيل) شعره فهو عيبٌ له.[22]، وهذا نوع من أنواع التكريس لله وحده، إذ أن اهتمامه كيف يُرضي الله وليس الناس، لأن في عيون الناس سيصير وضعه هذا معيباً.
==========
   كما أن النذير – أيضاً – مُلتزم بأن لا يأتي إلى جسد ميت كل أيام نذره، حتى لو كان الميت هو أبوه أو أمه أو أخته أو أخيه.. الخ، فلا ينبغي أن يتنجس من أجلهم عند موتهم لأن انتذاره لإلهه على رأسه أو مثل أكليل ملوكي يتوج به؛ فمثله مثل رئيس الكهنة والكهنة بني هارون[23]. فقد كان على النذير (كما للكاهن أيضاً) أن يرتفع فوق كل علاقة جسدية مهما ما كان نوعها، وخاصة وأن الجسد الميت كان يُعتبر نجاسة في العهد القديم، لأن الموت كان أُجرة الخطية وعلامة دخولها إلى العالم، لذلك يُحسب لمس الميت نجاسة حسب الشريعة حتى ولو كان الميت نبياً، فالموت دخل إلى العالم بالخطية، إذ أن بالخطية الموت والانفصال عن الله، والاهتمام بالجسد الميت ولمسه هو علامة موت، ولأن الله يُريد أن الكل يشعر بفجاعة الخطية لا يُريد لأحد ان يتعلق بالموت ويهتم بجسد الموت ويعرف كم كانت الخطية خاطئة جداً وما فعلته في كيانه، ومن خصص نفسه للرب لا يمسه موت ولا يعرف ميت، بل هو منفصل كُلياً عن كل ميت وكل رباط جسدي لأنه ارتبط بالرب وحده الذي هو الحياة، وهذا نجد صداه في العهد الجديد حينما قال الرب: فقال له يسوع دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم وأما أنت فاذهب ونادٍ بملكوت الله[24]
==========
   عموماً القصد كله من طقس تطهير النذير إذا تدنس انتذاره وتقديسه للرب وتقديم ما يُكفَّر عنه، أنه يُظهر ويُبين إلى أي مدى يُريد الرب ممَّن يتكرس له أن يحفظ نفسه نقياً طاهراً من كل شبه دنس، بريئاً من كل نقص، سواء كان بقصد أو بغير قصد: [لأن هذه هي إرادة الله قداستكم.. لأن الله لم يَدْعُنا للنجاسة بل في القداسة][25]؛ وذلك كله لأجل أن نُعاين الرب ويكون هناك شركة حيه وحقيقية معه في النور، فالرب قدوس والذي يقترب منه لا بُدَّ من أن يتقدس: من مثلك بين الآلهة، يا رب من مثلك معتزاً في القداسة، مخوفاً بالتسابيح صانعاً عجائب[26]؛ أتبعوا السلام مع الجميع والقداسة التي بدونها لن يرى أحد الرب[27]؛ فإذ لنا هذه المواعيد أيها الأحباء لنطهر ذواتنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح مكملين القداسة في خوف الله (تقوى)[28]
===============
 [1] (أنظر عدد6: 10و 11؛ عدد7: 16 إلى باقي الإصحاح)
     [2] positively to do or give something to God
     [3] obligation
     [4] a promise is a promise
     [5] vow, votive offering
     [6] نقلاً عن معجم المعاني الجامع
     [7] عدد 30: 2 (حسب الترجمات: الكاثوليكية، كتاب الحياة، الترجمة المشتركة)
     [8] (عدد30: 1 – 15)
     [9] (مزمور 22: 25)
     [10] (مزمور 56: 12 و13)
     [11] (مزمور 61: 8)
     [12] (مزمور 66: 13 و14)
     [13] (مزمور 116: 12 – 14)
     [14] (قضاة 13: 2 – 5)
     [15] (لأنه نذيراً للرب – وبالطبع ما أكد على نذره وتكريسه للرب بأنه وهب نفسه لهُ بكامل وعيه)
     [16] (أنظر لوقا 1: 15)
     [17] (1صموئيل 1: 11)
     [18] (أعمال 18: 18، 21، 23)
     [19] (1كورنثوس 6: 20)
     [20] (أفسس 5: 18)
     [21] (لوقا 1: 15)
     [22] (1كورنثوس 11: 14)
     [23] (أنظر لاويين 21: 11)
     [24] (لوقا 9: 60)
     [25] (1تسالونيكي 4: 3 و7)
     [26] (خروج 15: 11)
     [27] (عبرانيين 12: 14)
     [28] (2كورنثوس 7: 1)​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (23 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]رابعاً*​*[FONT=&quot]: المسيح يقدم نفسه ذبيحة خطية*​​​ ​
   [FONT=&quot]بعد أن تعرفنا على معنى الخطية ومفهومها الصحيح حسب الكتاب المقدس ككل وعلى ضوء التقليد اليهودي المتشبع من العهد القديم، ووقفنا على مدى خطورتها وفعلها في الإنسان الذي شوه طبعه الخاص المخلوق على صورة الله، وتعرفنا على شروط تقديم الذبيحة الخاصة بها والمناسبات التي تُقدم فيها، لنا الآن أن ندخل في عمق معناها التطبيقي بالنسبة لعمل المسيح كذبيحة خطية عن العالم كله، وقد رأينا في شرح ذبيحة المحرقة السالفة الذكر إذ أنها أول ذبيحة نشرحها بالتفصيل وهي المقدمة أولاً كما سبق ورأينا، وقد سبق وتعرفنا فيها على شخص المسيح الرب كذبيحة محرقة يتقدم إلى الصليب بإرادته وحده وسلطانه بكل مسرة، ليُكمل الطاعة (طاعة الابن للآب) ليصير كفارة عن عدم طاعة الإنسان لله، فقبله كذبيحة للرضا والمسرة التامة، وبذلك تيقنا أن هذه الذبيحة تليق به لياقة تامة من جهة طبيعته كابن لله بالصدق والحق؛ ولكن في ذبيحة الخطية ينكشف وجه آخر من أوجُه الصليب، فلا نسمع في ذبيحة الخطية أنها للرضا والمسرة ولا أنها رائحة سرور مثل ذبيحة المحرقة، فيما عدا الاستثناء الوارد في (لاويين 4: 31) [وجميع شحمها – ذبيحة الخطية – ينزعه كما نزع الشحم عن ذبيحة السلامة، ويُوقد الكاهن على المذبح رائحة سرور للرب ويُكفر عنه الكاهن فيصفح عنه]، بل نسمع دائماً – بشكل عام – أن مُقدِّمها يضع يديه عليها معترفاً بخطاياه، فتُنقل خطاياه منه إلى ذبيحته التي تحمل عنه ولأجله نيره؛ فتُساق الذبيحة للموت عوضاً عن[FONT=&quot]ه.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]هكذا رأينا أيضاً – بوضوح شديد – هذا العمل يكمُل على الصليب، إذ تقدم المسيح حمل الله حاملاً خطايا وآثام ونجاسات الإنسان (كل وأي إنسان): [/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]الذي حمل -[FONT=&quot] Carried up [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت (يُزال من أو يرحل بعيداً) عن الخطايا فنحيا للبرّ الذي بجلدته (بجراحه) شُفيتم.[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]؛ سكب للموت نفسه وأُحصيَّ مع أثمة، وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين، لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها، وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه، وبحُبُره (جرحه أو جراحاته) شُفينا.[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]؛ فإن المسيح أيضاً تألم مرة واحدة من أجل خطايانا (كلنا)، البار من أجل الأثمة، لكي (بهدف) يُقربنا إلى الله مُماتاً في الجسد ولكن محيي في الروح.[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وطبعاً القديس بطرس الرسول حينما قال إنه مات لأجلنا جميعاً لم يكن يقولها استنتاجاً أو تخميناً أو حتى لم يكتب كل هذا الكلام من نفسه، بل لأنه سمعها من فم الرب في العشاء الأخير حينما قال بنفسه: هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين.[FONT=&quot][4] والكنيسة أخذت هذا تقليداً من فم الرب وصار تقليد رسولي ظاهراً جداً في صلوات الإفخارستيا إلى هذا اليوم بل وإلى يوم مجيئه العظيم، وهذا هو منبع تسبحة المسيح التقليدية في الكنيسة الأولى وإلى يومنا هذا.[/FONT][/FONT]
==========
   [FONT=&quot]عوماً نرى في هذه التقدمة[FONT=&quot] – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ذبيحة الخطية – أن لا مجال للمسرة فيها، ولا يوجد فيها موضع لرضا، بل على النقيض تماماً نجد أن الآب يحجب وجهه من هذه الناحية، أو على الأوضح ينحجب وجه الآب عن الابن بطريقة ما[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]، بسبب ما يحمله في جسده من نجاسات الإنسان وخطاياه العديدة والشنيعة كلها، أو باختصار حجب وجهه عنه حينما كان في موقف العار والفضيحة حاملاً كل أوجاع الإنسان الداخلية التي فصلته (أي الإنسان) عن الله، لذلك قال الرسول: إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولا ينبغي علينا بالطبع أن نفهم أن المسيح يسوع هو نفسه الذي صار اللعنة في ذاته، لأن هذا يستحيل استحالة مُطلقة، بل هو الذي *حمل* اللعنة على نفسه، ويقول القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي: لا نفهم من هذا ببساطة أن المسيح بكليته صار خطية أو لعنة، إنما حَمَلَ اللعنة التي علينا.[/FONT]
==========
   [FONT=&quot]فيا إخوتي ينبغي أن نفهم الإنجيل في إطاره الصحيح لئلا نخرج بمفاهيم مغلوطة تماماً، تُقدِّم المسيح الرب وكأنه هو بشخصه اللعنة كما يفهم البعض خطأ، فقد شرح القديس بطرس الرسول وأثبت أن المسيح تألم وهو بريء مما نُسب إليه، لذلك فآلامه آلام كفارة عن الآخرين وليس عن نفسه هو شخصياً، لأنه هوَّ في ذاته قدوس لا يوجد فيه شبه شرّ أو عيب، فهو لم يفعل شبه خطية أو شبه خطأ ولو من بعيد، وإذ هو نفسه المذبوح على الصليب أصبح هو الذبيحة وهو الكاهن معاً، وطبعاً قد سبق وذكرنا كلمات القديس بطرس الرسول مع كلمات وآيات أشعياء النبي كما رأينا، ومضمون الفقرتين معاً ليس فقط أن الرب قدم نفسه ذبيحة خطية أنه يُنجينا ويفدينا من الخطية، بل القصد أن يفكنا من قيد الخطية وأسرها وعبوديتها، لذلك تتجه الفقرتان إلى التعليم الأبدي الذي تقدمه لنا من جهة خبرة حرية مجد أولاد الله في المسيح يسوع لننفك من تحت سلطان الخطية والموت لندخل في عهد حرية مجد أولاد الله لنصير [FONT=&quot]رعية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله فعلياً على مستوى الواقع.[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
[FONT=&quot]ففي آية القديس بطرس الرسول [FONT=&quot][الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا] مقتبسة من أشعياء (53: 4)، مظهراً أن المسيح كعبد الله (من جهة أنه اتخذ جسداً حاملاً جسم بشريتنا نحن العبيد) هو حمل الله الوديع القدوس البار الذي حَمَلَ ليس خطاياه هوَّ ولكن خطايانا نحن، وحملها كما يقول في جسده على الخشبة، وقد أتى تعبير القديس بطرس الرسو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ل [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]حمل هو خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة] على أساس الآيات السابقة في نفس ذات الإصحاح وقبل هذه الآية، أنه لم يفعل خطية ولا وُجِدَ في فمه مكر: [/FONT][/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot]فأن المسيح أيضاً تألم لأجلنا تاركاً لنا مثالاً لكي تتبعوا خطواته. الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر. الذي إذ شُتِمَ لم يكن يشتم عِوضاً، وإذ تألم لم يكن يُهدد، بل كان يُسلِّم لمن يقضي بعدل. الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبرّ، الذي بجلدته شفيتم. لأنكم كنتم كخراف ضالة لكنكم رجعتم الآن إلى راعي نفوسكم وأسقفها.[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
 *[FONT=&quot]+*[FONT=&quot] ولكن كيف وهو القدوس البار، بل ومطلق القداسة والبرّ، يحمل خطايانا نحن البشر الأشرار؟[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]هذا هو السر الحادث لأجلنا، سر محبة الله الفائقة، فمن جهة كيفيه حمل خطايانا وهو البار والذي لم يوجد في فمه مكر، وهو الذي قال: "من منكم يبكتني على خطية فأن كنت أقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي"[FONT=&quot][9]، فأن بداية حمل خطايانا في جثسيماني عندما صلى ثلاثة مرات بلجاجة أن يعفيه الله الآب من شرب هذه الكأس: "يا أبتاه إن شئت أن تُجيز عني هذه الكأس"[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT]؛ وهنا يلزمنا أن نُلاحظ ونُدقق لكي نفهم عمل المسيح الرب الخلاصي بوضوح ودقة شديدة، فهو لم يكن خائفاً من الموت أو جزعاً منه أو كارهاً له أو في صراع ما بين ان يقبل الصليب والآلام أم يرفضها، إطلاقاً بل ومستحيل لأن هو ذاته الحياة فكيف يخاف الموت نفسه، لكن ما هو المعنى السري المستتر في الكلام هنا:[/FONT][/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]أن المسيح الرب القدوس القيامة والحياة، الذي أخلى ذاته آخذاً شكل العبد ووجد في الهيئة كإنسان، قد دخل نفس صراع الإنسان الطبيعي المخلوق (بحسب التدبير)، وبسبب حمله خطايانا الشنيعة كلها، فأنه يعود فوق الصليب على مرأى ومسمع من الجميع يصرخ قائلاً بجملة دوخت مُعظم الشراح لأنهم لم يفهموها في إطار تقدمة ذبيحة الخطية، وكثيرين انجرفوا بالشرح بعيداً عن المعنى إذ قال: إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني.[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
   [FONT=&quot]وهنا فقط يتضح جداً آية جثسيماني ومعناها الحقيقي، وهذا لأنه وقف ضمنياً موقف الخطاة وهو الذي لم يعرف خطية صار خطية لأجلنا[FONT=&quot][12]، أو بمعنى أوضح أنه صار (ذبيحة خطية لأجلنا).[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ومن المعروف جيداً لدينا بيقين أن الله لا يرى الخطية أو يتعامل معها لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، لأن الظلمة يستحيل جمعها مع النور، ومن أجل ذلك أحتجب وجه الآب عن المسيح حامل الخطية (بصورة ما لا نقدر على شرحها وتفسيرها بالتفصيل لنكشف عن الحدث في واقعه)، ولا نستطيع أن نُدرك الطريقة التي حجب بها وجهه أو نفهمها لأنها سرّ صنعه المسيح الرب بإخلائه المدهش العجيب، مع أنه ظل بار وقدوس (مطلق القداسة والبرّ) لا يعرف الخطية نهائياً، وطبعاً لن نعود نكرر أن المسيح الرب ليس هو الخطية بل الحامل للخطي[FONT=&quot]ة، ولم يُحجب وجه الآب عنه بطريقتنا نحن لأنه معه في الجوهر، حتى لو ظهر (أمام تفكيرنا الإنساني الطبيعي) وكأنه منفصل بسبب التجسد لكنه ظل قائماً معه بطريقة نعجز عن إدراكها، تحتاج لبصيرة بالروح القدس لنُشاهد ونُعاين بلا فحص أو شرح، لكنه إعلان إلهي فائق لا يُمكن إدراكه أو وضعه بصورة شرح وتفاصيل دقيقة مكتوبة ومُعبَّر عنها، كما حاول البعض بكل استماتة وجهد عقلي منطقي فلسفي، فخرجوا بهرطقات وشروحات غريبة شقت الكنيسة وأفسدت الأذهان عن الحق.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولذلك – بعد هذا الشرح الموجز – لن نعود نستغرب أو نتعجب من تعبير مُخلصنا الصالح الذي عَبَّرَ عن شناعة هذا الوجه من الصليب، ذبيحة الخطية، وذلك بقوله: "إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس"، مع أننا سمعناه في الذبيحة السابقة (ذبيحة المحرقة) وهو في صورة الابن البار الطائع الآب حتى الموت إذ قال: "الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها"، إذن ففي الصليب عملان متداخلان يظهران، وكأنهما متعارضان مع بعضهما البعض، وذلك لمن لم يفهم معاني الذبائح في العهد القديم وانها إشارة لعمل المسيح الخلاصي، فلم يَدَعْ الطقس في القديم محلاً لتعارُض ولا لاعتراض؛ فالمسيح الرب أكمل على الصليب ذبيحتين معاً في الوقت عينه، ذبيحة محرقة للرضا والسرور، وذبيحة خطية ولعنة لا يوجد فيها أي مسرة بل مملوءة ألم وفيها أوجاع لا تنتهي.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وكان من اللائق به جداً أن يقبل الآلام ويفرح بالصليب[FONT=&quot][13] ويُقبل إليه كعلامة طاعة وإظهار برّ البنوة المطلق الذي له، كما كان يليق أيضاً – وبالضرورة – أن يرتعب ويفزع منه كخشبة عار وعلامة لعنة بسبب الخطية التي لا يعرفها ولا يحتملها إطلاقاً، فهو يحمل الخطايا التي منها التجديف والزنا والعداوة والقتل والبغضة وغيرها من الخطايا الشنيعة التي ارتكبها الإنسان، ولو حملها لا يستطيع أن يقف أمام الآب، لأن الله لا يستطيع أن يتعامل مع الخطية أو ينظرها، وأفظع شيء هو حجب وجه الله عن أحد فكم يكون ابنه الوحيد الذي معه واحد بلا افتراق.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني[FONT=&quot][14]؛ لا تحجب وجهــك عني لا تخيب بسخط عبــدك قد كنت عوني فلا ترفضني ولا تتركني يا إله خلاصي[FONT=&quot][15][/FONT]؛ ولا تحجب وجهك عن عبدك لأن لي ضيقاً، استجب لي سريعاً[FONT=&quot][16][/FONT]؛ لماذا يا رب ترفض نفسي، لماذا تحجب وجهك عني[FONT=&quot][17][/FONT]؛ لا تحجب وجهك عني، في يوم ضيقي أمل إليَّ أُذنك، في يوم أدعـــوك استجب لي سريعاً[FONT=&quot][18][/FONT]؛ تحجب وجهك فترتاع، تنزع أرواحها فتموت وإلى ترابهـا تعود[FONT=&quot][19][/FONT]؛ أسرع أجبني يا رب، فنيت روحي، لا تحجب وجهك عني فأُشبه الهابطيـن في الجُب[FONT=&quot][20][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
   [FONT=&quot]فأن كان الإنسان بهذه الحال حينما يجد أن وجه الله محجوب عنه، فكيف الحال وابن الله الحي لا ينظر إليه الآب من جهة انه ذبيحة خطية يقف موقفنا نحن البشرّ، وهو يحمل خطايانا البشعة كحمل الله، فكيف له أن يُحسب مجدفاً، إذ كيف يُجدف على الله أبيه الذي هو معه واحد في الجوهر، وكيف للمسيح البار الذي لا يوجد في فمه مكر أو يحمل غش ولا شبه خطية حتى أن يُلقَّب كخاطئ ويحملها فعلاً بكل جرمها على الصليب، فكيف له أن يقف كمتعدٍ وخاطئ أمام الآب، فيتم حجب وجه الآب عنه، وهو يرتضي بهذا كله قائلاً [لتكن مشيئتك ولا مشيئتي] مُظهراً سرّ إخلائه العجيب وغرضه أن يُتمم مشيئة الآب التي هي – بالضرورة – مشيئته أيضاً، حاملاً خطايا كل البشر في جسده، وهذا كله لأجلنا نحن، ونحن لا نشعر بقيمة عمله العظيم جدا[FONT=&quot]ً، ونأخذه كثيراً في منتهى الاستهانة ونعود نحيا في الخطية ببلادة حس بدون أن نعود إليه ملقين كل حياتنا – بلا رجعة – على شخصه القدوس.[/FONT][/FONT]
===============
         [FONT=&quot][1] [FONT=&quot](1بطرس2: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] [FONT=&quot](أنظر أشعياء 53)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] [FONT=&quot](1بطرس3: 18)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] [FONT=&quot](مرقس 14: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] [FONT=&quot]لا نستطيع بالطبع أن نشرحها بدقة أو نفسرها على نحوٍ دقيق[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] [FONT=&quot](غلاطية 3: 13)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] [FONT=&quot](أفسس 2: 1[/FONT][FONT=&quot]9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] [FONT=&quot](1بطرس 2: 21 – 25)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][9] [FONT=&quot](يوحنا 8: 46)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][10] [FONT=&quot](لوقا 22: 42؛ متى 26: 41 – 42)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][11] [FONT=&quot](متى 27: 46)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][12] [FONT=&quot](2كورنثوس 5: 21)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][13] [FONT=&quot]لأنه لاق بذاك الذي من أجله الكل وبه الكل وهو آتٍ بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد أن يُكمَّل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام (عبرانيين 2: 10)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][14] [FONT=&quot](مزمور 13: 1)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][15] [FONT=&quot](مزمور 27: 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][16] [FONT=&quot](مزمور 69: 17)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][17] [FONT=&quot](مزمور 88: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][18] [FONT=&quot](مزمور 102: 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][19] [FONT=&quot](مزمور 104: 29)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][20] [FONT=&quot](مزمور 143: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]تابع رابعاً​[FONT=&quot]: المسيح يقدم نفسه ذبيحة خطية​​*​​​*+ **المسيح حمل خطايا كل البشر بسبب اتخاذه جسداً – لماذا أتخذ الله جسداً*​   المسيح كلمة الله اللوغوس حينما تجسد وتأنس أي أتخذ جسداً وظهر في هيئة إنسان (حقيقي كامل) حل فيه ملء اللاهوت جسدياً[1]؛ وبهذا أخذ جسده الإنساني الخاص صفة اللاهوت من جهة طبيعته الإلهية المُميزة، وبهذه الصفة الإلهية امتد جسده ليشمل كل البشرية، وبالتالي جميع خطاياها أخذها في جسده (بحسب التدبير) حسب مشيئة الآب (وتدبير الثالوث) ليتمم خلاص كل إنسان يؤمن به: وإذ وُجِدَ في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه، وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب.[2]، فاللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت (بطريقة ما) اتحاداً حقيقياً أبدياً غير قابل للانفصال ولو لطرفة عين في أي لُحيظة من الزمن، أي أنه اتحد بجسم بشريتنا وصار معنا واحد بالحقيقة، وشاركنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية وحدها بالطبع: فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم، اشترك (παραπλησίως)[3] هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما (فعلياً، أشترك في نفس كل شيء أو أخذ كل جزء ولم يترك أي شيء أو حتى جزء بسيط أو صغير لم يشترك فيه، أشترك اشتراك تام[4]) لكي يُبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت، أي إبليس.[5]
==========
 ولنا أن نستوعب سرّ التجسد الآن ونفهم لماذا لم يظهر الله في أي شيء أو صورة أخرى، بل ولم يبهر الإنسان بظهوره المُحيي بملء قوة نور لاهوته الفائق أي في كمال طبيعته البهية، فالمسيح الرب [لم يظهر عن طريق أجزاء أُخرى من الخليقة أكثر سمواً من الإنسان (كالملائكة مثلاً)، فهو لم يأتي لكي يتظاهر أو يستعرض نفسه، بل جاء لكي يُشفي ويُعلِّم الذين هم تحت الآلام، فالمعلم الصالح لا يتعالى على تلاميذه بل يتباسط معهم من أجل منفعتهم، فطريقة الذي يُريد أن يتظاهر هي مجرد أن يظهر ويبهر عيون الناظرين[6]، فطريقته هي ألاَّ يكتفي بمجرد حلوله بيننا (وظهوره وسطنا) بل أن يُقدِّم ذاته لمساعدة من هم في احتياج، وأن يَظهر لهم بالقدر الذي يحتمله أولئك الذين هم في حاجة إليه، لئلا إذا زاد (ظهوره) عن القدر الذي يحتاجه المتألمون، فقد يُسبب هذا اضطراباً لنفس الأشخاص الذين يحتاجونه، مما يجعل ظهور الله عديم النفع بالنسبة لهم (لأننا رأينا المسيح الرب في التجلي وقد لمع وجهه وحتى ملابسة أكثر من ضياء الشمس الطبيعية فسقط التلاميذ ولم يحتملوا قط، فكم وكم أن ظهر بملء لاهوته العظيم أمام أعين الكل بدون جسد، فكم سيسقط الكل موتى لا يحتملون شدة بهاء مجد قداسته المرعب للساكنين في الظلمة الذي ملك عليهم الموت والفساد![7])، والمسيح ظهر كطبيب حقيقي له القدرة المطلقة على الشفاء، والطبيب الحقيقي الذي له القدرة على شفاء الناس في مرات كثيرة يضع أدوية على الجروح حسب ما يرى هو أنها نافعة ومُفيدة للمرض، رغم من أن الكثيرين يظنون أنها غير مناسبة، والطبيب يهدف دائماً إلى شفاء مرضاه، (لذلك فلنلاحظ أن الحديث عن الشفاء الذي تممه كلمة الله بتجسده ظهر بوضوح في أشعياء 53 كما سبق ورأينا إذ قال: "وبجراحاته شُفينا" – أشعياء53: 5؛ وأيضاً في المزامير: "أرسل كلمته فشفاهم" – مزمور 107: 20)، فكل ما يسخر منه البشر كأمر غير لائق، هذا يجعله الله بصلاحه لائقاً ] [8]
==========
   فلنعود الآن لنوضح بأكثر تفصيل قائلين: الموت دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس، وقد فسدت الطبيعة البشرية ولم يعد في استطاعتها أن ترى الله ولا تنظر هيئته، لذلك قال الله لموسى حينما طلب أن يراه: لا تقدر أن ترى وجهي لأن الإنسان لا يراني ويعيش.[9]
   فالإنسان بسبب الظلمة والفساد لا يستطيع أن يعرف الله الحياة والنور، لأنه ذاق الموت في الجسد، وأصبح فاسداً كُلياً، ليس فيه شيء صالح لكي يستطيع أن يتعرف على صلاح الله ويدخل في شركة معه، لأنه يستحيل على الظلمة أن تثبت أمام النور، كما أنه لا يستطع أحد أن ينظر ويتفرس في نور الشمس الطبيعية المخلوقة بإحدى عينيه لئلا يعمى ويفقد نظره كُلياً ولا يستطيع أن يُبصر مرة أخرى، فكم يكون حاله إذا حاول أن ينظر لنور الله الذي يفوق الشمس في القوة والمجد والبهاء، وكيف للفاسد أن يقترب من عدم الفساد، وكيف لمن انتن في القبر أن يقف مرة أخرى ويُشارك الأحياء، فالفساد لا يتوقف أن لم يأتي عديم الفساد ليبطل قوته ويُميته، لذلك أتى الغير الفاسد الذي هو الله الكلمة ولبس الجسد القابل للموت، وإذ أتحد بجسم بشريتنا اتحاداً حقيقياً غير قابل للانفصال، فأصبح نائباً عن البشرية ككل، وباشتراك الجسد في عدم موت الله الكلمة المتجسد، أُوقف فساد الجنس البشري مرة وإلى الأبد، لأن الكلمة بتجسده أرتضى أن يحمل كل أوجاع البشرية وموتها المحتوم في جسده الشبيه لنا في كل شيء ما خلا الخطيئة وحدها، ولكونه فوق الجميع بكونه هوَّ الله اللوغوس بالحقيقة، فقد جعل جسده ذبيحة لأجل الجميع، ولكونه واحداً معنا فعلاً ألبسنا عدم الفساد وأدخلنا في شركة حيه مع الآب في شخصه المتحد بنا اتحاداً حقيقياً لا رمزية فيه، ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي:
   + فقد أدرك الكلمة جيداً أنه لم يكن ممكناً أن يُقضى على فساد البشرية بأي طريقة أُخرى سوى الموت نيابة عن الجميع. ومن غير المُمكن أن يموت الكلمة لأنه غير مائت بسبب أنه هو ابن الآب غير المائت. ولهذا اتخذ لنفسه جسداً قابلاً للموت حتى إنه عندما يتحد هذا الجسد بالكلمة الذي هو فوق الجميع، يُصبح جديراً ليس فقط أن يموت نيابة عن الجميع، بل ويبقى في عدم فساد بسبب اتحاد الكلمة به. ومن ذلك الحين فصاعداً يُمنع الفساد من أن يسري في جميع البشر بنعمة القيامة من الأموات. لذلك قَدَّمَ للموت ذلك الجسد الذي اتخذه لنفسه كتقدمة مقدسة وذبيحة خالية من كل عيب. وببذله لهذا الجسد كتقدمة مناسبة، فإنه رفع الموت فوراً عن جميع نظرائه البشر. ولأن كلمة الله هو فوق الجميع فقد كان لائقاً أن يُقدم هيكله الخاص وأداته البشرية فدية عن حياة الجميع موفياً دين الجميع بموته. وهكذا باتخاذه جسداً مماثلاً لجسد جميع البشر وباتحاده بهم، فإن ابن الله عديم الفساد ألبس الجميع عدم الفساد بوعد القيامة من الأموات.ولم يعد الفساد الفعلي بالموت له أي سلطان على البشر بسبب الكلمة الذي جاء وسكن بينهم بواسطة جسده.وكما أنه عندما يدخل أحد الملوك العظام إلى مدينة عظيمة، ويسكن في أحد بيوتها، فأن المدينة كلها تُكرَّمه أعظم تكريم ولا يجرؤ أي عدو أو عصابة أن تدخل إليها أو تحطمها، بل على العكس تكون جديرة بكل عناية واهتمام بسبب سُكنى الملك في أحد بيوتها، هكذا كان الحال مع ملك الكل.​   والآن، لأنه قد جاء إلى عالمنا وسكن في جسد مماثل لأجسادنا، فقد بَطُلت منذ ذلك الحين كل مؤامرة العدو ضد البشر وأُبطل فساد الموت الذي كان سائداً عليهم من قبل، لأن الجنس البشري كان سيهلك بالتمام لو لم يكن رب الكل ومُخلص الجميع ابن الله قد جاء ليضع حداً للموت. [10]​   ويقول أيضاً: وفي الحقيقة فإن هذا العمل العظيم (التجسد) هو لائق بدرجة فائقة بصلاح الله. لأنه إذا أسس ملك منزل أو مدينة، ثم بسبب إهمال سكانها حاربها اللصوص، فإنه لا يُهملها قط، بل ينتقم من اللصوص ويُخلصها لأنها صنعة يديه وهو غير ناظر إلى إهمال سكانها، بل بما ما يليق به هو ذاته (فإهمال البشر يقابله عدم إهمال الله، فالإهمال لا يليق بصلاح الله الفائق [11])؛ هكذا وبالأكثر جداً فإن كلمة الآب كلي الصلاح، لم يتخلى عن الجنس البشري الذي خُلِقَ بواسطته، ولم يتركه ينحدر إلى الفناء. بل أبطل الموت الذي حدث نتيجة التعدي، بتقديم جسده الخاص.ثم قوَّم إهمالهم بتعاليمه، وبقوته الخاصة أصلح كل أحوال البشر.​   وهذه كلها يُمكن للمرء أن يتحققها مما قاله الكُتاب (التلاميذ الرسل) الموحى إليهم عن المُخلِّص، إذا قرأ أحدٌ، ما كُتِبَ بواسطتهم حيث يقولون: "لأن محبة المسيح تحصرنا، إذ نحن نحسب هذا إنه أن كان واحد قد مات لأجل الجميع فالجميع إذاً ماتوا. وهو مات لأجل الجميع كي لا نعيش فيما بعد لأنفسنا، بل للذي مات لأجلنا وقام ربنا يسوع المسيح"، وأيضاً: "لكن الذي وُضِعَ قليلاً عن الملائكة (باتخاذه جسداً بشرياً) نراه مُكللاً بالمجد والكرامة من أجل ألم الموت لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل كل واحد[12]؛ وبعد ذلك يوضح السبب الذي من أجله كان ضرورياً أن الله الكلمة نفسه وليس آخر سواه هو الذي يتجسد فيقول: "لأنه لاق (لائق) بذلك الذي من أجله الكل وبه الكل وهو آتٍ بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد أن يُكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام"[13]. وهو بهذا يقصد أن يوضح أنه لم يكن أحدٌ آخر يستطيع أن يسترد البشر من الفساد الذي حدث (نتيجة السقوط) غير كلمة الله الذي خلقهم في البداية.​   وأيضاً أشار الرسول إلى أن الكلمة بذاته أتخذ لنفسه جسداً ليُقدمه ذبيحة عن الأجساد المُماثلة قائلاً: "فإذ تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم أشترك هو أيضاً فيهما لكي يُبيد بالموت ذلك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية"[14]؛ لأن بذبيحة جسده الذاتي وضع نهاية لناموس الموت الذي كان قائماً ضدنا. وصنع لنا بداية جديدة للحياة برجاء القيامة الذي أعطاه لنا.لأنه إن كان بإنسان واحد (آدم) قد ساد الموت على البشر، ولهذا أيضاً فبسبب تأنس كلمة الله فقد حدثت إبادة للموت وتمت قيامة الحياة كما يقول لابس المسيح بولس: "فإنه إذ الموت بإنسان، بإنسان أيضاً قيامة الأموات لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع، هكذا في المسيح سيُحيا الجميع"[15]وبالتالي فنحن الآن لا نموت بعد كمُدانين، بل كأُناس يقومون من الموت ننتظر القيامة العامة للجميع والتي سيُبينها في أوقاتها التي يُحددها الله الذي أتمها والذي وهبنا إياها. [16]​===============
 [1] (كولوسي 2: 9)
     [2] (فيلبي 2: 8)
     [3] (بإحكام – إلى حدٍ بعيد – بعناية – بالمثل – طبق الأصل – بطريقة مماثله – على نفس المنوال – بنفس الطريقة)
     [4] he himself also in like manner did take part of the same
   فلَمَّا كانَ الأَبناءُ شُرَكاءَ في الدَّمِ واللَّحْم، شارَكَهُم هو أَيضًا فيهِما مُشاركةً تامّة (مُماثلة – طبق الأصل) لِيَكسِرَ بِمَوتِه شَوكَةَ ذاكَ الَّذي لَه القُدرَةُ على المَوت، أَي إِبليس؛ أو إِذَنْ، بِمَا أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الأَوْلاَدَ مُتَشَارِكُونَ فِي أَجْسَامٍ بَشَرِيَّةٍ مِنْ لَحْمٍ وَدَمٍ، اشْتَرَكَ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ بِاتِّخَاذِهِ جِسْماً بَشَرِيّاً. وَهَكَذَا تَمَكَّنَ أَنْ يَمُوتَ، لِيَقْضِيَ عَلَى مَنْ لَهُ سُلْطَةُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، أو ولمَّا كانَ الأبناءُ شُركاءَ في اللَّحمِ والدَّمِ، شاركَهُم يَسوعُ كذلِكَ في طَبيعتِهِم هذِهِ لِيَقضيَ بِمَوتِهِ على الّذي في يدِهِ سُلطانُ المَوتِ، أي إبليسَ (الترجمة الكاثوليكية + ترجمه كتاب الحياة + الترجمة المشتركة)
     [5] (عبرانيين 2: 14)
     [6] وهذا هو تصور الإنسان الساقط عن الله فيرى أن الله عظيم من جهة الإبهار، وذلك لأن الإنسان دائماً ينظر للقوة المطلقة لتحقيق ذاته وكبرياء نفسه وهذا ما يسقطه على الله، لذلك نجد أن الكثيرين من الناس لا يقبلون التجسد الإلهي إطلاقاً وبالتالي يتعثرون في الصليب، وبالتالي لا يعلمون أن الذي يأتي ليُشفي جرح الإنسانية المتعبة وشفاء كسرها الذي صار بالموت، قد أتى ليُعلِّم طريق الخلاص المؤدي للحياة وليس للتباهي ولا للتعاظم
     [7]  تعليق خاص من الكاتب وليس القديس أثناسيوس
     [8] (القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي – بعض أجزاء من فقرات كتاب تجسد الكلمة فصل 43؛ فصل 1: 1؛ فصل 2: 1؛ + الرسالة إلى ديونيسيوس الإسكندري، وما تم وضعه بين قوسين ليس للقديس أثناسيوس ولكنه للتوضيح وربط الفقرات مع بعضها البعض)
     [9] (خروج 33: 20)
     [10] (القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – تجسد الكلمة الفصل التاسع: 1 – 4)
     [11] (تجسد الكلمة 2: 1)
     [12] (عبرانيين 2: 9)
     [13] (عبرانيين 2: 10)
     [14] (عبرانيين 2: 14و 15)
     [15] (1كورنثوس 15: 21 – 22)
     [16] (القديس أثناسيوس – تجسد الكلمة فصل 10: 1 – 5)​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2020)

*خامساً**: مقارنة سريعة بين عمل الذبيحتين على الصليب*​ *مقارنة بين ذبيحة المحرقة وذبيحة الخطية*​ 
   إذا ما قرنا بين عمل الذبيحتين على الصليب فسنجد أن:
 ·      *ذبيحة المحرقة*، تُعبَّر عن موقف المسيح الرب على الصليب أمام الآب ببره الشخصي، فينال الرضا والمسرة حتماً وبالضرورة وبلا مُنازع، بل طبيعياً.
 ·      بينما* ذبيحة الخطية*، تُعبَّر عن موقف المسيح الرب أمام الآب وعليه نجاسات وكل خطايا الإنسان، أي البشرية بكاملها، والتي ليست من طبعه ولا من أعماله الخاصة إطلاقاً.
==========
   لذلك، فبينما نجد أن ذبيحة المحرقة كانت تُفحص بالسلخ والتقطيع والغسل، إشارة إلى الفحص الذي هو إشارة لإثبات برّ المسيح وقداسته، وهذا الفحص لا نجده إطلاقاً في ذبيحة الخطية، بل على العكس تماما، فقدً كان يخرج بها الكاهن خارج الهيكل بل وخارج المحلة كلها، إشارة إلى عدم ترائيها أمام الله، أو إلى عدم إمكانية رؤية الله لها توضيحاً لجُرم الخطية وشناعتها وقوة الظلمة التي تعتريها، لأن الخطية ظلمة تحمل سلطان موت في باطنها وتعمل بالفساد كما رأينا في كل شرحنا السابق، ويستحيل أن تُرى أمام الله، لذلك نجد الرب يسوع وهو على عود الصليب يقدم نفسه كذبيحة خطية وإثم يصرخ قائلاً: إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني!!
 *+* فإن الحيوانات التي يدخُل بدمها عن الخطية إلى الأقداس بيد رئيس الكهنة تُحرق أجسامها خارج المحلة، لذلك يسوع أيضاً لكي يُقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب. فلنخرج إذن إليه حاملين عاره.[FONT=&quot][1]​
   ولنُلاحظ أنه بالرغم من المسيح الرب لم يُحرق جسده خارج الباب (أي خارج أورشليم) ولكنه حمل خطايا الكثيرين، فدمه محسوب أنه دم محرقة ولو لم تُحرق، لأن النار الإلهية غير المنظورة التي يحملها المسيح الرب كابن الله في جسده، هي التي التهمت الخطايا بالتمام وانهتها وأبطلت قوتها وفعلها، لأن الروح الأزلي الذي في المسيح هو روح الإحراق وروح التطهير: إذا غسل السيد قذر بنات صهيون ونقى دم أورشليم من وسطها بروح القضاء وبروح الإحراق.[FONT=&quot][2]​
==========
 فقوة روح الإحراق (الذي للدينونة) في المسيح يسوع الذي حملها في نفسه للتطهير، وذلك لغسل قذر الإنسان الذي يأتي إليه تائباً مؤمناً بذبيحة نفسه لأجل خطاياه، هو وضع روحي فائق جداً عن الإحساس والتصور الذي يُحسب أنه (الأرشي تيبوس αρχέτυπος) للنار المادية التي كانت تأكل جسد ذبيحة المحرقة، وهكذا يُحسب أن النار أحرقت خطايا الشعب التي اعترف بها على رأس الذبيحة (كما يحدث حسب الطقس في العهد القديم) ، فنار المُحرقة الأرضية هي مجرد صورة باهتة في فعلها بالنسبة للنار الإلهية التي في جسد المسيح الرب على الصليب، لذلك فالصليب يُحسب عن جدارة بأنه هو مذبح المُحرقة الأصلي αρχέτυπος، لأن عليه تم ذبح المسيح الرب، وعليه انسكب دمه (كمذبح). فهنا الوجه الأول للمحرقة داخل الهيكل. ولأن الصليب كان خارج الباب (أي خارج مدينة أورشليم) وعليه تم الغفران والكفارة وتم الصُلح وتم القبض على الشيطان وانهاء قوته، فهذا هو الوجه الآخر للذبيحة القديمة عندما كانت تُحرق خارج المحلة، حيث كانت النار تلتهم خطايا الشعب (نظرياً على مستوى الرمز في العهد القديم فكانت لتطهير[FONT=&quot][3]) مع لحمها، وتمت حقيقياً وفعلياً على مستوى الواقع العملي في المسيح يسوع الذي دان الخطية في الجسد: ​
 ·      مسامحاً لكم بجميع الخطايا (مُسَامِحاً لَنَا جَمِيعاً بِالْخَطَايَا والتجاوزات كُلِّهَا)، إذ محا[FONT=&quot][4] الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض (فرائض الناموس) الذي كان ضداً لنا (لأنه أدان الخاطي وصار شهادة عليه أنه مستوجب الموت) وقد رفعه من الوسط مُسمَّراً إياه بالصليب، إذ (عليه بعد أن مزق الصك) جرد[FONT=&quot][5]​ الرياسات والسلاطين أشهرهم جهاراً ظافراً بهم فيه[FONT=&quot][6]​ (أي في الصليب)[FONT=&quot][7]​[/FONT]
==========
   ولنلاحظ أن في وقت واحد وعلى ذات الصليب ولذات الابن الواحد تمت هاتان الذبيحتان معاً (ذبيحة المحرقة والخطية)، ففي الوقت الذي احتجب فيه وجه الآب عن الابن بسبب الخطية التي حملها عن الإنسان، كان في ذات الوقت عينه وعلى الصليب نفسه هو بذاته وبشخصه موضع فرح ومسرة وقبول ورضا الآب بسبب طاعته وبره وكماله الشخصي.
==========
 ·      إذن فلا محل لقائل: أن المسيح الرب جاز فترة ما بعيداً عن الآب، أو أن الآب انفصل عنه وتركه (لأنهم جوهر واحد لا انفصال فيه قط وأبداً)، ويتكل أحد على شرح "لماذا تركتني" بهذا المعنى، ولكنه كان يُكمل عملين في وقت واحد معاً من جهة عمله ككاهن وذبيح ورئيس كهنة عظيم في وقت واحد.
   كذلك ليس صحيحاً على الإطلاق ما يقوله بعض الشراح الغير فاهمين لسرّ عمل المسيح وسرّ الثالوث القدوس، قائلين: إن المسيح عندما قال "إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني" كان يتكلم بناسوته. هذا افتراء على المسيح الرب المتحد جسده بلاهوته بغير افتراق ولا انقسام، بل أن هذا يُعتبر تقسيم فاضح بكونه شخص واحد وليس شخصين، ولا حتى صار لهُ طبيعتين متنازعتين أو متصارعتين، لأن الصراع والتنازع وعدم الانسجام يأتي من انقسام قلبي داخلي، وان حدث هذا في المسيح الرب سيبقى ناقص ويحتاج لمن يقوم بالمصالحة والعلاج، فالله اللوغوس اتحد ببشريتنا في حالة من البراءة والكمال ولم ينتقص في شيء ولم يمسه فساد، فلم يدخله أمراضنا النفسية ولا حتى  الجسدية ولم يحيا في صراعنا الداخلي ولم ينقسم على ذاته ولا على طبيعته، لأن [ناسوته لم يفارق لاهوته قط ولا للحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين] كما نقول في القداس الإلهي. فاللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت ولا تنازع معه في المسيح الرب نهائياً وعلى الإطلاق، لا في قول ولا في عمل ولا في فعل، وإلا نكون قد قضينا على سرّ التجسد وخسرنا الوحدة ين اللاهوت والناسوت وكأنها وحدة شكلية متنازعة قابله للانفكاك أو الانفصال، وبذلك نكون فقدنا خلاصنا كله، لأن الرب لم يفعل شيئاً منفصل فيه لاهوته عن ناسوته نهائياً، حتى الجوع والعطش لم يجعله يفقد طبيعته اللاهوتية أو ينفصل عنها، فنحن لا نستطيع أن نفهم كمال وحدته التي حدثت بانسجام بين لاهوته وناسوته، لأننا أمام حالة فريدة من نوعها لا نقدر أن نقارنها بشيء آخر لنفهمها بشكل واضح.
==========
 كذلك أيضاً يُخطئ جداً من يقول: أنه يتكلم كإنسان من جهة الجسد تحت الآلام عندما قال: فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس[FONT=&quot][8]، لأن المسيح الرب في قوله "لماذا تركتني" أو في قوله "فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس" لم يتغير عن كونه المسيح الرب الواحد الذي قال: أنا والآب واحد[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT]، والآب الحال فيَّ يعمل الأعمال[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT]، والابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT]، وابن الإنسان (الذي على الأرض) هو في السماء[FONT=&quot][12][/FONT]، وأنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا[FONT=&quot][13][/FONT]، فالمسيح الواحد هو الذي فعل وعمل كل الأعمال على جميع المستويات، فالمسيح الواحد عينه هو الذي شفى الجميع، وهو الذي أطعم الجموع وهو الذي أيضاً جاع، فهو لم يتغير في كل الأحوال ولم يتخلى عن لاهوته ولا حتى ناسوته، بل عمل كل شيء وهو الله اللوغوس المتجسد.[/FONT]
==========
   فهو لم ينقسم على نفسه، ولا انقسمت طبيعته قط ولا تكلم بلسانين (مرة بلسان بشر ومرة بلسان إله – كما قال البعض على مر التاريخ من جهة التحليل العقلي)، ولا أبدى مشيئتين (مرة مشيئة بشرية، ومرة أخرى مشيئة إلهية، وذلك حسب الموقف كما يدَّعي البعض)، ولا عمل عملاً نسخ به عملاً سابقاً نهائياً، ولكن الحقيقة تكمن في أن المسيح الرب القدوس الله المتجسد عمل عملاً واسع الاختصاصات وأكمل بالصليب صوراً عديدة متضاعفة متعددة الآثار، وينبغي أن لا ننسى إطلاقاً حقيقة مطلقة أنه هو الله الكلمة المتجسد، الله الظاهر في الجسد، وكل ما فعله المسيح الرب فعله كمسيح واحد وليس مسيحان أو شخصيتان منفصلتان عن بعضهما البعض، ولا يصح ان نحاول نفسر أعماله ونشرحها بشكل انفصالي من جهة لاهوت وناسوت، لأننا نحاول أن نصل لطريقة الشرح والتوصيل للناس من ناحية منطقية ليقبلوا سر التجسد والعمل الخلاصي حسب التدبير، وذلك لأننا كبشر لا نقدر أن نشرح حالة الوحدة الفريدة في شخص المسيح اللوغوس المتجسد ونقيسها على حدود العقل، لأنه واجب أن ندخل في روح الإعلان وما يقوله الروح القدس ويكشفه في أعماق القلب من الداخل، بدون أن نخترع شيئاً أو ننحاز نحو رأي معين لا يتناسب مع وحدة الطبيعة في شخص المسيح ابن الله الكلمة المتجسد، فينبغي أن نضع في أذهاننا أن الكلمة صار جسداً، أي أن اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت بطريقة ما، وحدة كاملة تامة في المطلق، بحيث أن كل قول وكل فعل وكل عمل قام به يسوع، هو فعل وعمل ونُطق الله الكلمة المتجسد في جميع الأحوال وعلى كل وجه، ليس عمل اللاهوت وحده، وليس عمل الناسوت وحده، بل عمل المسيح الواحد الذي لم يفارق لاهوته ناسوته.
==========
 عموماً في كل هذه العثرات (في الشرح والفهم)، العيب والذنب فيها ليس على الله ولا في جميع أعماله وأقواله، بل العيب في الإنسانية الشقية التي فتحت حصنها الإلهي وهو العقل للشيطان، ومكنته من احتلال أركانه فأظلم وسقط تماماً وانغلق الذهن الروحي، ولم يعد في مقدرته أن يستوعب أسرار الله وعمله بقوة ووضوح، لأنه لم يُضيئ إنجيل المسيح بعد أمام هذا العقل المُعتم والذهن الذي انغلق عن النور إذ أنه مكتوب: الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تُضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله[FONT=&quot][14]، ولكن قد أتى المسيح الرب ليعمل ويُصلح ويُصالح ويُجدد هذه الأركان الضعيفة في الإنسان الساقط ويُقيمه مرة أخرى بما هو أعظم مما كان فيه، ويعطيه فهماً واعياً بنوال فكر المسيح ولبسه[FONT=&quot][15][/FONT]، أي يجعله خليقة جديدة فيه.[/FONT]
==========
   نعود للصليب مرة أخرى والمقارنة بين الذبيحتين، لنجد أن المسيح الرب أكمل ذبيحتين ليُكمل عملين متلازمين بشدة:
 *+ الأول وهو*
   تقديم بره الشخصي في طاعة مُحكمة ومشيئة كاملة مُذعنة حتى الموت، موت الصليب بسرور، فقدم نفسه لله (حمل) بلا عيب[FONT=&quot][16]، فَقُبِلَ مُرضياً عنه كرائحة سرور أمام الآب = ذبيحة المحرقة[/FONT]
 *+ الثاني وهو*
   تقديم نفسه حاملاً خطايا الإنسان ونجاساته في جسده على الخشبة[FONT=&quot][17]، متألماً كخاطي (إذ لم يكن معقولاً أن يحمل الخطية في جسده بسرور)، وقد قَبِلَ بحزن عظيم أن يُصلب خارج أورشليم كحامل عار ولعنة الإنسان كخاطي ومُتعدٍ على وصية الله = ذبيحة خطية.[/FONT]
==========
   ومن هُنا وعلى هذا الضوء نستطيع أن نفهم المفارقة بين الآيات والمواقف ونستوعب سرها:
 ·      ابن الإنسان لم يأتِ ليُخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية[FONT=&quot][18][/FONT]
 ·      لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة[FONT=&quot][19][/FONT]
 ·      وابتدأ يُعلمهم أن ابن الإنسان ينبغي (يتحتم أو يجب بالضرورة) أن يتألم كثيراً ويُرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويُقتل... وقال القول علانية فأخذه بطرس إليه وابتدأ ينتهره، فالتفت وأبصر تلاميذه فانتهر بطرس قائلاً: اذهب عني يا شيطان لأنك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس[FONT=&quot][20][/FONT]
 ·      هذا أخذتموه مُسَلَّماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدي أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه[FONT=&quot][21][/FONT]
 ·      الكأس الذي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها (قال هذا عند قطع بطرس لأُذن مَلْخُس عبد رئيس الكهنة ليلة القبض عليه في جثسيماني)[FONT=&quot][22][/FONT]
 ·      طعامي ان أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأُتمم عمله[FONT=&quot][23][/FONT]
 ·      ثم قال ها أنذا أجئ لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله... فبهذه المشيئة نحن مُقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة[FONT=&quot][24][/FONT]
 ·      الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان وتمجد الله فيه[FONT=&quot][25][/FONT]
 ·      بذلت ظهري للضاربين، وخديَّ للناتفين. وجهي لم أستر عن العار والبصق. والسيد الرب يُعينني لذلك لا أخجل، جعلت وجهي كالصوان، وعرفت أني لا أخزى[FONT=&quot][26][/FONT]
 ·      وابتدأ يحزن ويكتئب، فقال لهم نفسي حزينة جداً حتى الموت. ثم تقدم قليلاً وخر على وجهه وكان يُصلي قائلاً: يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس [وفي نفس ذات الوقت يقول وهو يُريد بمسرة لأن يُتمم مشيئة الآب – وهذا تناقض بالنسبة للعقل البشري] ولكن ليس كما أُريد انا بل كما تُريد أنت [الكأس الذي أعطاني الآب ألا اشربها].. فمضى ثانية وصلى قائلاً: ذلك الكلام بعينه[FONT=&quot][27]، ثم تقدم قليلاً وخَرَّ على الأرض وكان يُصلي لكي تعبُر عنه الساعة إن أمكن وقال: يا أبا الآب كل شيء مستطاع لك فأُجيز عني هذه الكأس، ولكن ليكن لا ما أُريد أنا بل ما تُريد أنت... ومضى أيضاً وصلى قائلاً ذلك الكلام بعينه[FONT=&quot][28][/FONT][/FONT]
 ·      يا أبتاه إن شئت أن تُجيز عني هذه الكأس[FONT=&quot][29][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
ولنقارن هذه الآيات على ضوء ما سبق كالآتي:*(سرور تتميم مشيئة الآب ذبيحة المحرقة)*
+ طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني (يوحنا 4: 34)
+ ابن الإنسان يبذل نفسه، أتيت لهذه الساعة (متى 20: 28)
+ الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها (يوحنا 12: 27)​*(حزن بسبب حمل الخطية والعار - ذبيحة الخطية)*
+ نفسي حزينة جداً حتى الموت (متى 26: 37)​ + كان يُصلي لكي تعبر عنه الساعة أن أمكن (مرقس 14: 35)​+ يا أبا الآب كل شيء مستطاع لك فأجيز عني هذه الكأس (مرقس 14: 36)​ ===============
         [FONT=&quot][1] (عبرانيين13: 11 – 13)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] (أشعياء 4: 4)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] (أنظر عدد 16: 46؛ إشعياء 6: 6)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] (مسح – طمس – شوه – غسل كل جزء – دهنه فغطى تماماً كل جزء فيه مثل تغطية الحائط بالجص)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] (نزع – خلع – عرى – سلخ – قشر – سَلَب – تصفية كلية – وهي كلمة تختص بنزع السلاح)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] والمعنى هنا جاي على أساس عرض مستند، مستند قانوني مؤكد أي أنه أظهر مستند تجرديهم من قوتهم وأنهائها تماماً[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] (كولوسي 2: 13 – 15)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] (متى 26: 39)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][9] (يوحنا 10: 30)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][10] (يوحنا 14: 10)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][11] (يوحنا 1: 18)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][12] (يوحنا 3: 13)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][13] (يوحنا 11: 25)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][14] (2كورنثوس 4: 4)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][15] [FONT=&quot]لأنه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح (1كورنثوس 2: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][16] (1بطرس 1: 19)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][17] (1بطرس2: 24)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][18] متى20: 28[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][19] يوحنا 12: 27[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][20] مرقس 8: 31 – 32[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][21] أعمال 2: 23[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][22] يوحنا 18: 11[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][23] يوحنا 4: 34[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][24] عبرانيين 10: 9و 10[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][25] يوحنا 13: 31[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][26] أشعياء 50: 6، 7[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][27] متى26: 37و 38و 39و 42و 44[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][28] مرقس14: 35 و36 و39[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][29] لوقا 22: 42[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2020)

*تم الكتاب الثالث بنعمة الله**؛ وسوف يتم وضع
*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الرابع فيما بعد*​*[FONT=&quot]: ذبيحة الإثم*​*[FONT=&quot]
*​==================
لتحميل الكتاب PDF
أضغط على الصورة
​

​​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------

